# Anyone having FET in November part 2!



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home ladies


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

wow I'm first

Thanks for the new thread Marielou

                    





Name, FET, start D/R, Baseline, ET, OTD 
Jaks, Natural,, 1st Nov, 17th Nov,  
Ktdoc, Medicated,,, 6th Nov, 24th Nov    
JazzC, Natural,, , 14th Nov, 28th Nov  6th March 09 FET   
Knickleduster, Medicated, ,15th Oct, 18th Nov,  
Tamelia, Medicated, , 16th Oct, 18th Nov, 29th Nov  
Suze, Medicated,, , 22nd Nov, 1st Dec  
Iwannabigbelly, Natural, , , 19th Nov, 3rd Dec  
Kitten77, Natural, ,, 21st Nov, 5th Dec  
Marteen, Medicated, 22nd Oct, 7th Nov, 25th Nov, 8th Dec   
Mollieboo, Medicated, 24th Oct, 6th Nov, 26th Nov, 8th Dec  
Lyndalou,, , , 2nd Dec, 11th Dec  
Hetty, Medicated, 3rd Nov, 17th Nov, 2nd Dec, 15th Dec   
Cokes,,, ,2nd Dec, 16th Dec  
Watn1, Medicated,, , 8th Dec, 22nd Dec   
Helen0610, Medicated, 2nd Nov, 18th Nov, 10th Dec, 23rd Dec   
LAURAG, Medicated,,, 9th Dec,27th Dec  
Jane71, Medicated, 6th Nov, 20th Nov, 18th Dec, 31st Dec  Natural  12th March 09


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm second! 

Wow, looking at the list this thread is due a few BFP!!!! 

Hetty- Thinking of you. Try to keep occupied till 4pm, take your mind of it but i'm sure that is so difficult!   

Coke- Shouldn't the line come up in the control window to say the test has worked,  not the pregnant window. Not used a clearblue test before but try another test. we are all rooting for you here   

watn1- am trying to think positive.    

jane- Not long now.

Helenx


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

have re-tested and it was a neg for me,will still test tmorrow just incase a miracle happens. spent most off the morning in tears.


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cokes - I'm so sorry. Don't give up hope til tomorrow.    
Jane x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hetty, good luck huni have everything crossed for you    & by the way i had a medicated fet

Cokes, i hope it was a falty batch of hpt's u had & 2moro brings you better news   

Hope everyone is well 

katy xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies...

  I have been naughty!!     I peed on a stick (well 2 actually) Both this afternoon. I am totally blaming my EggShare buddies.. It was their idea... Anyway the faintest of faint lines come up!! I know this could be wrong or a false positive but it's given me a glimer of hope that something is going on because I was feeling a little negative.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cokes      good luck for tomorrow, I've heard so many stories of how an early bfn can turn into a positive.

Watn     ooooooh fingers crossed        (ps you are soooo naughty   )


Jane, Katy and Helen   

an hour and a bit to go for me, 

H xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm keeping refreshing hetty


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

The tensions on.  

Cokes don't give up yet, theres still a good chance.

Watn, what sort of line was it?  Was it a definite coloured line even though faint?  Im keeping everything crossed.  I think if it has colour and doesn't look like a dent or a shadow (evap line) then its a good sign.  So exciting!!!!

Hetty, I'll keep on checking for you!  You started this thread so it would just be rude for you not to get a BFP.  We are definitely due some.
Hi everyone else.
x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Tam - It is very light Pink.. I had to wait untill i needed another wee just because I was think that exact same thing.. I drank a pint of water and then did another (in a pot this time) & another very faint (fainter then the 1st) Came back up.. I know it's not certain but it's just given me a little glimmer.xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

It worked!

we're over the moon

HCG is a lovely 224

Happy Hetty and DH xxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG - Hetty WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH.. I am really happy for you.xxxxx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS Hetty!  I'm so pleased for you and DH.  You've made my day.  What great news.
Jane x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hetty congratulations, i am so pleased for you        

watn1 - lets hope that line just keeps getting stronger & stronger

katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks so much lovelies  

Just a quick one as DH is waiting,

Cokes huge good luck for tomorrow        


Lots more positives to finish our little list off


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hetty, im so pleased for you. x x
watn1, hope that line gets stronger.x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hetty- Congratulations!!  I am so pleased for you. (implantation bleed, good hcg- may be totally way off track but getting a feeling and wondering if you may be joining the twins club!!) 

Coke-   thinking of you.

Watn1- Wow, that is so exciting. Just wondered when you had et in relation to me. I know you have blasts on board and mine were only day 2 embies so was wondering what day is your official test day, mine is day 15 (23rd). Am so tempted to try it too if you can get a result already! 

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen is naughty Watn leading you to the dark side   
You are not the first person to mention Twins. I knew it was fairly high when the nurse gave me the result so I asked what she thought, but she said it was hard to tell from HCG, a friend on another thread had 98 on the same day as me and is now pg with twins.

I've just been to Tescos to buy 8 HPTs, something to hopefully reassure me over the next 2 weeks  

Cokes bit extra         for tomorrow


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hetty - A Merry Christmas and a fab new year to you darling.  I'm soooooo happy for you and DH, you soooo deserve this    .  I wish you the very best, enjoy every minute of your pregnancy.  

PUPO Lady Cokes - Stay positive darling. Good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you.     

PUPO Lady, Watn1- Sounds positive, I've got everything crossed.  

PUPO Ladies, Helen and Jane - Stay strong, I know how hard the 2ww is, you're nearly there    

 Tam, Katy


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Helen.. No don't do it it's naughty    My EC was classed as the Saturda and I had transfer on the Monday so were my embies 2 or 3 days I don't know? I didn't have blasts in the end because there were 2 clear runners.

Hetty... oooh yeah the Twins club   DP too has said to me if we can get a line 7dp2/3dt then maybe we have some twinnies on board too   

JazzC... Thanks hun, Just got to will the line to get darker  

Cokes.. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hi,it was BFN.... just wanted to say thank you all so much for all your support.x

wishing you all a very happy christmas..x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

hetty  Congratulations hon soooo very happy for you x 

cokes  really sorry 

Watn1  Looking good


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cokes   I'm so sorry hun.xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry cokes


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry Cokes


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Haven't tested yet because while not testing there is always hope. I do feel negative today though and don;t think it had worked . I don;t feel like I did last time, although I can't rememeber accurately how I felt before, i'm sure my boobs were sore and i don;t have any feelings like this (although my friend keeps trying to tell me I was like that before et last time and it was all the drugs from the icsi, but i think she is trying to make me feel better.)

Anyway here is my list I have composed of things i will do if I get a bfn-
1) Go to take that (i have my ticket) without any risk of going into premature labour 
2) take my babies camping, think they will be ready for it next year, couldn;t even contemplate it before. 
3)change my job and find a better one 

If I am lucky to get a bfp the list will look like this-
1) I will still see take that, will go into premature labour and the boys (being family type of guys) will want to meet me and the new arrival who was born at one of their concerts 
2) still go camping but become beached and need to hire a crane to get me off the campbed.
3) Mat leave, what more can I say 

If you have reached the end of my essay then your 2ww has probablly ended 

Hope you are all ok.

Cokes-  thinking of you.

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Helen! I too have tickets for Take that & was thinking i'll be 7 months! Can i really go?! I'm bloody going   Then I was thinking the same.. they'll want to meet me once i've gone into Labour at their concert hahaha.
I have tickets for Coventry 10th June I think it is.. I have booked seated one's.


Forgot to ask.. Hetty/Kate how long were you told that you needed to stay on the Cyclogest/Progynova for?


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

watn1- my protocol says if positive up to day 77 for meds. my tickets are 1st july and I can't wait


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen   love the list and your plan to meet Take That.   hope you're feeling better now. Someone told me that pg ladies often feel completely different with each pregnancy so you just can't tell.


Watn I have to stay on drugs until week 12 of pregnacy then slowly come off them for two weeks until nothing by week 14.


Telling all the parents tonight about the result. I'm really scared, I want to blurt it over the phone then hang up ,but DH wants a massive emotional group hug


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Cokes, im so sorry hun   

watn1, i've to stay on them until 12 weeks, not sure if i've to stop tham all at once or come off them slowly, i've got a scan at my clinic on thurs so i'll ask them then

Hetty i don't know how you've managed to keep it in far a whole day, i had my soon to be mil on the phone just after i got the result & had her crying at her work, she has been my rock though & has been with me every step of the way

Helen, love the list, lets hope its the second one your following!

Hi to everyone i've missed

katy xx


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi
was hoping I could join you I am on day 8 after et.
hoping for a bit of reassurance i have had sore boobs for the past couple of days different to how they normally feel before af but today they seem to be getting worse and I feel like I have dull crampy pains. I am desperately hoping that it isnt my period on its way. has anybody else had these symptons on the 2ww.xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi laura,

welcome to the thread. 

I would hope that your symptoms are good signs. I feel nothing at the moment and am feeling very negative. i had symptoms similar to yours when I got my bfp last time.    

Noticed on your signature you had et 9th dec but don't test until the 27th. Just wondered why so long. Is it because of christmas? I know all clinics differ but I had et 10th and test on 23rd. 

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi laura.. Welcome.. I was wondering the same question as Helen about your test date? I had ET 8th Dec with a test date 2 weeks later of the 22nd. AF Pains are very similar to implantation pains so that is what you could be . Good luck for the rest of the 2ww.    Nicole.x


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks im sure everyone is different but one thing for sure this two week wait is an emotional roller coaster, one day im really positive next im really negative(like today). 
dont know why but my clinic says test 17 days after et. i doubt i will make it to then though as most clinics say 14 and i am very impatient already wanting to test but i know it prob wouldn't show up yet.

good luck to everyone on their 2ww
xxx 
ps i too have tickets for take that (seated) hoping i will need the seat!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Laura it's just soo hard isn't it? I tell you something there is no way i could last 17 days!! That's a bit too long.. Are they sure they didn't mean 17 das from Egg Collection as thats what my test is 17 from EC but 14 from transfer.

I will be very impressed with you if you hold out..

Where are you going to see TakeThat?


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

no its deff from transfer. 

im going to see them at old trafford, cant wait havent missed a tour yet!!!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome Laura  lots of good luck for test day, wow like the others have said they are dragging it out for you.    

Jane how are things going with you?    

Watn have you been having secret meetings with the HPTs in you bathroom again??      

Helen hope the rubbish negative bit of the 2ww goes soon      

Hetty xxxxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

hetty- how did telling the relatives go? I bet they were thrilled!!!!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen it was wonderful. We went to my parents first and I didn't even have to say they just knew so there were lots of tears and hugs, my mum was thrilled and my dad says it's twins! Then on to DH's and they were so shocked as they knew nothing about tx so had a 10min crash course in IVF. More tears and hugs. MIL said it was the best news she's ever got. there was lots of 'it's early days, lets's be sensible' so everyone is being calm and grounded. My brother and SIL have been amazing too, I swear they are more excited than us!!!!

I was trying to stay sensible and realistic about chance of something going wrong, but it is so tempting to just get carried away with the excitement and start thinking about all the wonderful things that may happen. We talked over tea and agreed to just enjoy each day as it comes as there is nothing we can do so we might as well enjoy ourselves. 

How are you feeling tonight?


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Cokes, I'm sorry darling.   

Laura   - I know it's really hard especially as symptoms for pregnancy, af and medication are all similar.  Try to stay positive and keep those      vibes alive.

Helen - Loving your forward planning, I hope you will be carrying out the BFP to do list.      Keep your head up darling not long to go now.   

Hetty - I think you've got the right approach, you and DH have been through a lot to get where you are now.  Get ready to be spoilt rotten by your parents and enjoy!!!!  

As for me had my follow up consultation today.  Will be having a medicated FET cycle in January.    Although we have two frosties left have decided that we will only put back one embie this time (God willing) as when I fell pregnant with my DD we only put her embie back.  All other attempts since we have had 2 embryos put back which have resulted in BFNs.  So I pray to God our theory works for us.

Sorry to anyone I've missed, I hope you're all ok.

Take care ladies

Jazz
xxx


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

congrats hetty!!!

thanks for everyones positive comments it has really helped. i feel better just joining the thread and talking to people who are going through the same thing.

hoping we all get the bfp's we deserve!!!
xxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hetty- It sounds like you had a lovely evening. It is sensible to be a little cautious as we all know there are risks but it sounds like you have the right attitude to take it a day at a time. Once you have had your first scan and have seen the heartbeat (s) you will find it easier to be a bit more relaxed. Enjoy it!! As we all know on these boards getting pregnant is not an easy thing so make the most of it.

Jazz- lets hope your theory works and the next FET is the time for a bfp. 

Laura- Glad we have helped. It really is good to have everyones support and you are all keeping me going. 


Helenx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Helen - love your list.  Here's hoping you're on the second one.

Hetty - what an amazing experience to have tonight.  You'll remember it forever.  You're right to enjoy each day as it comes - you deserve it.  And remember, worrying wouldn't change anything anyway.

Cokes - how are you doing?    

Jazz - glad your consultation went well.  Its always good to have a plan, isn't it?  Good luck for January    

Laura - hi and good luck. Glad you feel a wee bit better tonight.  I remember my doctor telling us about some research that showed that couples who laughed lots and weren't stressed got better results from ivf.  Easy to say, tho - the 2ww is so hard, isn't it?

Watn1 - hi, hope you're doing ok!  Any more sneaky tests today??

Katie - hi, how are you?  Have you stopped grinning yet?

I've got my ET on Thursday AT LAST!!  This seems to have been going on for ages.  I've to call at 9am to check how my 2 little embies have defrosted.  My appointment's at 12 for the ET, and I'm thinking about taking dd to her toddlers xmas party from 9.30 - 11  to keep my mind off things.  Does this sound mad? I thought a bit of Santa might help with my sanity....  Am starting to feel a bit nervous already.

Cos I've had to wait so long my OTD is 1st Jan but the clinic doesn't open til 3rd Jan.  And we're going on holiday from Dec 29th til 5th Jan, not far tho and about an hour and a half to the clinic.  I'm swithering about whether I'll travel back on the 3rd or wait til the 5th.  And I won't have internet access whilst I'm away so won't have you lot to keep me sane.  So my 2ww may end up being even longer than Laura's! 

Hi to everyone else.
Jane x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Laura.. Think i might of said earlier i am off to see them in Coventry.. I was more of a east 17 fan when they were out before but I like them now.. I can't wait. It is really nice to talk to others going through the same.. You can say the most silly things but you can always be assured someone else thinks and feels the exact same way.x

Jazz - I am glad you are looking forward and have a plan of what to do next.. I wish you lot's of luck.

Hetty -  Aaahh what a magical day telling the parents.. How exciting. Are you booked in for your first scan now?

Jane/Hetty - I have done 1 more yes. How did you guess?   I did a afternoon one of one of those cheap ebay tests and again I got a faint positive (these were still coming up neg yesterday) So the HCG must be increasing! I cannot wait untill morning 

Nicole.xxxxxxx


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hi jane  im okish!! alot to come to terms with as that was are last go.. No AF as yet 2ww feeling like she was about to happen and still hasnt.  still have sore boobs but thats it... treating myself to new haircut and colour at toni and guy later, hopefully that will cheer me up a little bit.. good luck to you all x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cokes I'm so sorry, I didn't know this was your last go     Have a lovely haircut.

Watn woooo hoooo     sounding good!!!!! hope this morning brought more good news. East17? I knew you were a bad girl!  

Jane fabby news on finally getting your ET date, what a mare about testing though, you'll have a 3ww. Sounds like a good idea to go to the party before ET. Your body will be full of relaxed happy hormones from seeing your little girl having fun.

Jazz wonderful you can go again in Jan, lots of luck for your little frostie    

Helen thank you (and everyone else too) last night was lovely. Hope today brings lots of postive 2ww feelings    

Laura 

I decided to do one of my clear blue hpts this am with conception indicator. It came up as 2-3 weeks since conception (4-5wks pg) so spot on so a little more reasurance for us  

Hetty xxxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all, havent been on for a while as trying to get over another fail. but wanted to say congrates to all you pregnant ladies and   to all in same boat as me - our times will come! dont give up that hope.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening All,

Hetty like you I did one of those clear blue tests as DP was getting so nervous with the lines  We went shopping in Merry Hill and I fell into Boots and then just so happened to of needed a wee and look what happened:


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

congrates again Nicole but whats the 1-2 mean?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Veng, It means Conception was 1-2 weeks ago


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

looking good nicole, congrats!!!!!xx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

so sorry that i've been awol....same as kitten...just taken some time to come to terms with another bfn   however i turn my back for a few days and look what you go and do   

many congrats to hetty and watn (nicole)  

cokes & lynda - so sorry honey  

helen & Jane - fingers crossed ladies   

hi to jazz, jaks, kitten, laura, katie and anyone i've missed 

well, took a few days to get my head around another failed cycle...esp as had high hopes after a short lived BFP last time......so after discussions with dh we decided we can't give up yet and we've managed to secure enough sperm for 2 fresh goes (hopefully 2nd lot will be for siblings!) next year...we will get a sticky BFP in 2009! 

here's to a wonderful new year for everyone

much love
Suze xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Nicole, yeeeee haaaaaa      what a fabulous week.  Congratulations darling to you and DP, I am so happy for you.

Jane - the best of luck for your et tomorrow, sending loads of     for your embies.

To Helen and Laura   thinking of you ladies. 

To Suze, Kitten and Cokes and all of us who are still hoping for a miracle -  I know how difficult it is, make sure you take the time you need.  All we can do is continue supporting each other, DHs and DPs included in order to gain strength to move on to whatever lies ahead for us.  Sending you loads of   

Thanks ladies my good luck wishes.

Take care

Jazz
xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nicole Wooooooooo Hooooooooooooo Congratulations              Your HCG must be fantastic to have come up so early!!!! (Shall I put it on our list or do you want to wait for OTD? )

Jane huge good luck for the thaw and transfer today                 

Suze lovely to see you   Really great news on you sperm supply      

Kitten hope you're doing ok too    

Jazz and Cokes  

Helen and laura    


Everything ok at chez Hetty. Did another HPT this am and it was a lot darker than Tuesday so looking good for now. Started reading pg books last night and scared myself to death. 

Hope everyone is looking forward to the last weekend before Father Christmas comes 



xxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ladies  


Hetty - I am 10dpt today and today's line is defo a lot more darker then yesterdays   So i think it's fair to say it's worked


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nicole that's great      congratulations what fanstic news


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

watn1- Congratulations!! You must be over the moon . Very early to be testing such a good positive- maybe twins or dare i say it triplets!!!! 

Hetty- Put those books away or stop reading the pages that scare you  . Enjoy every moment of this pregnancy. Bet you can't wait till first scan. 

Jane good luck for transfer today.    

Jazz- Relax and had a good christmas and am really hoping that January will be your turn for that well awaited BFP.  

Suze- Lovely to hear from you. I am pleased for you that you will be able to have another few goes and really hope that 2009 will be your year.   

Hi to cokes, kitten, laura, 

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Helen   on the triplets comment  

Thanks Ladies.. I honestly just cannot believe it especially after the nightmare we have had.. This 1 treatment cycle has took us 9 months  

Just You helen & Laura to complete us with more BFP's


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

I thought that too Nicole   That is a stonking HCG!! 


Helen I read the chapter on bathing babies to calm me down. I skipped pregnancy and birth and went straight to what to do with a baby


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Our 2 little embies were thawed this morning and one survived so was transferred this afternoon.  

Just a quickie as I'm trying to take it easy - but what a great excuse to lie on the sofa and catch up on tv.

CONGRATULATIONS Watn1!  Fantastic news - I'm so pleased for you.

Back soon.

Jane x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jane - Thats great news.. Rest up now.. Sticky vibes coming your way.xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey ladies how are we all 2day?

Watn - fab news huni, im so glad after the stinking time u've had!  Think there could be a few twinnies on this board soon! (thats aimed at you too hetty    )

Jane, congrats on being pupo

Suze - lovely to hear from you, so glad that you managed to secure more sperm

Laura i had an 18 day wait, it was torture, managed to hold out though as thought it hadn't worked & couldn't bear to see only 1 line on a hpt so was in total shock when clinic called & said i was pregnant

Hi to everyone i've missed, got everything crossed for all you pupo ladies   

Had a scan 2day, it was fab! couldn't believe the differance in 2weeks, they are about 5 times bigger & have wee arm & leg buds, it all fells so real now, have had this big wall up incase something went wrong, its not dissapeared yet but its slowly getting smaller.

Katy xx


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

hi everyone hope you are all thinking positively today!

congrats on your bfp katy, glad your scan went well. its nice to know im not the only one with a long wait. I cant wait to test already and its only day 10! xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jane- Well I hope your little embie is snuggling in tight and getting ready for the next 9 months . 

katy- I bet you were so pleased to see your babies on the scan. It somehow makes it seem more real. How many weeks are you now?

Laura- Oh this waiting is so long. lets hope it is worth it   

Well. I still feel not much different, some af like pains earlier and feeling a bit nauseous but nothing else.

Hello to everyone else,

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Helen.. As i am still actually in 2 week.. I feel totally normal. (.)(.) still a little sore but not really that much, Bloated tummy Both probably mostly because of the cyclogest but other then that normal.. A few dull pains in m stomach but not really much.. 

Laura - if you hold out that long i'll be very impressed


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi PUPO lady Jane, well done for today, I bet you're glad your embie is with you now. Take it easy and make sure you rest up.  Sending you loads of sticky     and luck for your 2ww.

Suze, glad to hear you'll be joining me in 2009, let's hope the new year brings us all we hope for.     

Katy, I'm glad your    are florishing nicely.  I know what you mean you always prepare yourself for something but I'm sure everything will be fine.

 everyone else.

Jazz
xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane congratulations on ET and being PUPO lots of              for you.Hope you're enjoying the sofa and tv.

Katy how wonderful    sounds like all three of you are doing so well.

Helen       Both good signs.

Watn Another test today?   (This is first morning I haven't done one   )

Laura hope you're doing ok      

Jazz  are you all sorted for Christmas?

Not much to report from me, went shopping last night and it was so quiet. I walked past a woman smoking and nearly vomited on her than I got really grumpy and tense as I was desperate for a drink and DH was milling about looking for a jumper. I was worried I'd dehydrate our 'speck of a baby' (it's 0.5mm big) Keep feeling really hot and tense then a bit sick. I suppose it's natural to worry 

Hetty xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hetty at the lady smoking.. I feel totally normal, But its a bit early for anything just yet I guess. I can't wait to be sick then I might believe it's real   I only have 1 FR left to check on the line and I have another Digi which I will leave untill monday in the hope it's moved from 1-2 to 2-3 which will be a good sign my HCG levels are moving along.

Hope everyone is ok..


Lot's of     For our 3 pupo ladies.. x


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

hi all hope everyone is doing ok!!!
just got a quick question is the day you had your transfer classed as day 1 or is it the day after? Me and dh both think different things and was wondering which was right so we know which day is day 14. 
thanks


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Laura.. I think Day 1 is the day after and Transfer day is 0 I could be wrong tho   But i think that is right.x


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I'm returning to the land of the living after 2 days lying on the sofa!  As no 2ww anxiety has set in yet I'm feeling quite relaxed and I must say that my 2 lazy days have been lovely!  I can't remember the last time I had such a relaxing time.  Having my one wee embie on board feels good.  I'm trying to visualise it getting bigger and stronger every day.    I'm off with dh and dd to do the pre-Christmas relly run round his family today but hopefully can take it easy.  

When I was at the clinic on Thursday for ET they said that they now want me to go in on Dec 31st for a blood test as they'd have to change the medication if the result was positive.  So my 2ww has drastically reduced but it will be good to know the result before the new year begins.

Hetty - glad you didn't punch the smoking lady!  Just wait until you think that someone's about to flick ash near your pram - grr.  That baby/ babies of yours is so tough, remember - it will be  just fine.

Watn - how are you today?  I can't wait to find out how many babies are in there with such good results so early on!
Helen/ Laura - hope you're both ok    

Katy- how exciting to see your bubs again.  What a magical moment.

Suze and Jazz - great to hear that you've both got a plan for 2009     .  I like to hear of women with a plan!  I know that I always feel a bit better about things when I've got a plan.  Here's hoping that 2009 makes all your dreams come true.

Tam  hi!  Hope you're doing ok.

Hi to everyone else...
Jane x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jane - Glad you enjoyed your nice relax.. It's also good to hear that your waiting time will be cut down, It must be better to know before new year then after..   It will be a dry one for you too.

I'm OK, Thank You for asking.. I have booked my scan today I thought it would be later but is infact on Jan 6th So just over 2 more weeks to go.. How i'm gonna manage i'll never know as I couldn't even last the 2ww  

Hope everyone is well.xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me as I have been poorly. Have had a sickness bug and feel all achy, dizzy and have spent the day feeling pretty c***. I figure that at this stage they will have implanted if they are going to and if they are strong will survive anything that is thrown at them! If not it is just not meant to be. On the plus side I did spend the day resting, mainly cause I couldn't do anything else. 

   laura and Jane. 

Hi to everyone else.

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen   hope you feel better soon. I'm sure the rest you got did you lots of good    

Nicole Well done on getting to 4 weeks pg   Wow you've got a while to wait for the 1st scan 

Jane hope you're doing ok 2ww      

Laura        

Hope everyone else is ok 

Hetty xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hetty - Tell me about it.. 2 weeks is forever away! Did my Offical test this morning on a CB digital and it's gone to Pregnant 2-3 now so my HCG must be rising.. I have had a pain in my right hand side all weekend, & googled it and now wish it didn't   

Hope everyone is ok.

Helen - Sorry to hear you have the flu bug   I had it a few weeks back, It's not nice. 

 To Helen, Jane & Laura


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good morning ladies!

Helen - sorry to hear that you're poorly, hope you're feeling better soon.  

Watn1 - never check out symptoms on the internet!!! I always just terrify myself. Glad that your HCG is on the up.

Hetty - how are you feeling?

Laura and Helen       

I'm doing just fine and feel absolutely normal - no symptoms really.  It was my nephew's christening yesterday so my lovely days of taking it easy came to an end!  But it was  a good day.  I can't wait til we have another family christening - hopefully it'll be for our wee embie!  DH is  back to work today after the weekend  - I bet he's glad of the rest.  He was even to be found hoovering the entire house on Saturday night.  TBH, there's no way I can avoid lifting with a baby who's continually drawn to empty out cupboards and seems much more interested in electrical sockets than her toys so I'm thinking if its meant to be, it'll be.

 to everyone else, hope you're ok.

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Helen Buckets of good luck for testing tomorrow *               Hope the last 24hrs don't drag.

Jane you're right if it's going to work it will work, it doesn't matter about what you do. You can't avoid real life. Fingers crossed for you    

Nicole  I know I know. I had a real blip last night when I suddenly realised my symptoms seemed to be getting weaker and less frequent. Had to get DH to give me a big hug and remind me about how strong the embryos are and how FET babies are very tough etc. Did a HPT this am and the line seems a little stronger, but it's the same as the control now so I suppose it can't get much darker.

Love to everyone


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hetty  getting a BFP just makes us more


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Helen - had forgotton that tomorrow was testing day.  Wishing you loads of good luck      .
Jane x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for your wishes for tomorrow. i am feeling so much better now.

Jane- Hard to rest when you have older ones. I keep thinking that all those people who fall pregnant naturally carry on with normal things before they even know. Lifting children is unavoidable and the first week of 2ww my daughter was poorly and clung to my hip 24/7 so no avoidance there. i feel if my embryos can survive what they have these past 2 weeks they will survive anything. And, they don't grow out of the electric thing- they just learn how to remove the electric safety covers 

Hetty- you will probably go through a few weeks where you have few symptoms and can;t believe it is real, until you see the scan. Things like morning sickness prob won't kick in until about 8 weeks. glad your hpt are keeping you sane!

watn1- 2-3 weeks congrats. Pains are prob normal as there is a lot happening in there at the moment and if you have concerns speak to your clinic. Try not to read internet cos it will only come up with worst case scenarios and you will scare yourself. 

Hello to everyone else,

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ladies   I did go the my GP's and she tested my urine and it turns out I have a water infection.. She said it's very normal.. On a good note she tested my Beta for me so I am to call later to see what it is.. If not tomorrow.

Helen -    For tomorrow.x


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Helen - I'm sorry to hear you haven't been well.    I'm thinking of you.  Good luck for testing tomorrow.         

Watn - Sorry to hear you've not been well either, I'm glad it's nothing serious although I know how extremely uncomfortable a water infection can be.  I bet it's a wonderful feeling when you read 2-3 week pregnant on the hpt.  What was your Beta reading?  Off the rikta scale I hope.  

PUPO ladies Jane and Laura -  I hope you are both ok.      

 to everyone else, I hope you are all ok.

Sorry I've not been around for a while went away for a spa weekend.  Have managed to get all the shopping out the way, last day at work tomorrow before the xmas break so looking forward to having some family time.  The Christmas holidays always makes me appreciate how lucky I am to have the family and friends I do.

Take care everyone and enjoy the Christmas break.  

Jazz
xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen                 

Jazz glad you've had a treat away you deserve it. Have a great last day at work 

Watn  hope your UTI clears up. Did they put you on antibs?

Jane and laura    

I'm ok. Sicky feelings are back so that's made me happy. Did another clearblue with conception indicator and it came up as 3weeks+ since conception (5wks + pg) so spot on. If all is going well the heart(s) should start beating today!! Amazing stuff.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hetty - Thoseconception indicators are good to know your hcg has risen.. I am going to do another one on Monday next week too (just gives you a bit of re-assurance) Dr gave me some anti B's some some more nice pills to take along side, Asprin, Progynova, Folic etc 

Helen - I hope you have good news for us  

*EDIT: HCG level's are in: 412 14dp2dt  Nice and strong *


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

well just a quickie from me.
14dpt tested with clear blue digital and it came up not pregnant, not really sure how i feel as not really supposed to test till sat and they must give you a date for a reason. my boobs are still really painfull and had alot of cramps yesterday which have now disapeared i also have extremely bumpy nipples that deff were not there before. don't know whether wishfull thinking but hoping it might be  a late implanter what does everyone think? i just don't feel like it hasn't worked yet but i just don't know will test again in a couple of days i think.

good luck helen preying you get a bfp!!!!

xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Laura     hang in there for OTD alot can change by then    


Watn Wow that is a stonking HCG!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Laura - Hang in there untill OTD hun.. Plus all test measure HCG at different levels.. Try and hold off untill OTD.. It's not over yet.  

Thanks Hetty - Did you get your levels on your blood test?
x


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Laura, there's still quite a few days to go til Saturday, don't give up hope.     As you say, they must tell you that date for a reason.  And knowing clinics, they wouldn't have you in on a Saturday unless it was necessary. 

Watn1 - great levels!  More twinnies, I wonder??

Hetty - glad you're feeling sick again, in the nicest of ways  . How lovely to know that the heart starts beating today - its amazing, isn't it?

Jazz - glad you had a good weekend away - you definitely deserve a treat!  

I'm feeling a bit rough today.  I was really really hot this morning, cooled down a bit and now have thrown up, quite suddenly, twice.  Yuck.  Am hoping that its not a Christmas sickness bug but sure its too early for anything else.

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane fingers crossed it's early morning sickness    

Watn my HCG was 224 12dp2dt 

Helen any news?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jane - I know I can't tell you how excited I am to find out..Which ever way I'll be over the moon. I really hope you are not getting the winter bug  

oooh Hetty so you have a good HCG same as me then as mine would of been that on day 12 too (thereabouts at half)


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watn oh yeah   Just to scare us both I had a look at HCG levels on another website and twins are a real possibility, but singletons can have really high HCGs so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I know.. They don't really mean that much do they? I've seen beta's lower with twins and higher with a singleton but we can both be glad we have at least 1 healthy bubba growing away


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey ladies

Helen, got everything crossed for u huni   

Laura, don't give up hope, alot can change in a few days   

Hetty & watn1, ur hcg's are fab, mine was over 3000 18dpt

hope everyone is well & looking forward 2 xmas

Katy x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

hello,

Well I don't have really good news to report but not really bad news either. My results show what they call a low positive and could go either way, so I have to wait and have another test next tues. So we have to sit tight and wait until then. It was 42 and from what they said had it have been 50 or over they would have classed it as positive. Am crossing my fingers and hoping it goes the right way.

Watn1 and hetty- at day 15 with my pregnancy with the twins result was 185.

Hi everyone else,
Helenx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Helen,

How frustrating to wait another week!  But fingers crossed that its a good result next Tuesday    .

Take care,
Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen fingers and toes crossed for you          hopefully all the Christmas activities at your house will make time go quickly and next tues will be here before too long   


Jane how are you     


Laura     


I've been reading my pg book and my symptoms seem to be starting much earlier than the book says. It says around 7wks pg for sickness, but I've felt sicky since implantation. Last night and this morning I've felt really sick. Also heartburn around 24 weeks, I had it at the weekend!! I suppose it's due to the pessaries as it's because of progesterone.

Hope evryone has a lovely Christmas Eve


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just popping on to wish you all a Merry Christmas!  

I'm still feeling a bit sick - and was really hot this morning again - its how I imagine a hot flush to be.  

Hope the sickness and heartburn stay away for your Christmas dinner, Hetty.

Jane x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello ladies just popping in to wish evryone a lovely xmas  and hope for mor big fat BFP!


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Just a quickie...Merry Christmas to you all.  Sorry not been on but been really busy working extra and getting organised for Christmas.

Had my consultation on Tuesday and starting short protocol IVF cycle in January.  Had the option to start in about a week when next AF due but wanted to ask GP if she would help fund medication.  Surely no harm in asking!?  Appointment with her on 29th so timing would be too close so will start on AF after in January.  Means i can relax over Xmas and even have a drink.

Congrats to all you with BFP's you have got the best Christmas present ever.  Next year you'll be celebrating your baby/ies first Christmas.

Big hugs   to all of you having to try again.  Lets hope we've all got our babies by next Christmas.

Tam x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy christmas to you all and best wishes for 2009


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Helen - I know it's not easy having to wait, stay positive, the best of luck for Tuesday I have everything crossed for you.       

Lynda - Have everything crossed for you too darling, you're right they say to test on a particular day as you could have a late implantation.  I think Katy is a prime example of this and she's having twins.  Stay positive you still have time.  Sending you loads of    and  .

Oh Tam it looks like we'll be going through our next cycles at the same time, yipeeee, stay in touch as I will need a familiar friend close by.  Let me know what your GP says about helping to fund medication, there is definitely no harm in asking.  

To Everyone - Merry Christmas and may the New Year bring you love, laughter and happiness and the best of luck whether it be for those of you with babies blooming inside you or for those wishing to have babies in their arms next year.


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

well its a BFN for me. we are devastated but were kind of expecting it as had teasted early and got negatives. got to ring the clinic later. 
good luckto everyone else yet to test.
xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Laura- Sorry to hear your news.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Laura -   I'm sorry hun.xx

Helen - Oh No! Can't believe you need to wait another week.. Did you use a HPT aswel or just waiting on the bloods?

I hope everyone has had a lovely crimbo.  

I did another CB digital late last night and it moved upto the 3+ mark which is good because all my symtoms other then the bloated tummy from teh cyclogest have all dissapeared


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Laura - I'm so sorry    .
Jane x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Laura i am so sorry   

katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Laura I'm so sorry to see your news


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Lynda, sorry to hear your new, take care of each other.


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Watn1- I am waiting for a further blood test on tuesday. Would love to do a HPT and see a positive result but am concerned my levels may be too low and at the moment the unknown is more hopeful than seeing a bfn on a test. Am still taking the meds and have had no bleed so they are still tucked up in there somewhere . However its not long now and I am working tom and monday so hopefully it will go quick. Glad your HPT are reassuring you. Not long till scan day. 

Jane- When are you testing? Is it when you come back from going away?    

Hetty- Hope you are ok and have been too busy over christmas to read too much of your baby books and scare yourself again 

Jazz and Tam- Not long before you are cycling again. I hope you continue to post because I would love to hear how you get on and to congratulate you when you finally get the BFP's you deserve.

Helenx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good morning ladies!

Helen - the hospital said that I needed to test on the 31st, so I'm coming back from our holiday to do so.  Its a bit of a thought as we're about 2 hours from the hospital and 2 hours back - quite a drive.  I don't want dh to come as he'd then have to bring dd and its better if she stays put rather than have all that time in the car.  But on the positive side, that 2 hour drive back will use up some of the time before the dreaded phonecall.  I never imagined when we went for FET in November that I'd end up testing on the last day of December.  I've no urge to do a HPT as I'm feeling really normal and am scared to get a BFN.  But I need to figure out how I can get internet access on Wednesay so I can let you all know what the result is!  I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday    .

Tam/ Jazz - to echo Helen's thoughts, please keep posting so we can congratulate you once those babies are on the way!

Watn1 - how are you feeling?  Has it all sunk in yet?

Hettie - how are you? Hope you're not feeling too sick.

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane      I'm glad you're looking on the bright side of your long journey.


Helen not long until Tuesday     


Hello to everyone else 

Had a bit of a stressful couple of days. Christmas day I felt awful. Then boxing day I woke up with dark red spotting and went on to brown. Spent all day fearing the worst. Then yesterday I had really strong pains in lower abdo, similar to AF, but a bit different, but no bleeding and the pain only lasted 5mins. Today I feel more sick than ever so I'm now feeling quite hopeful for my scan tomorrow.


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

hetty- Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how it goes. I really hope the bleed was an implantation bleed of some kind and as I have said before bleeding is quite common in a twin pregnancy and as long as the bleeding has stopped now and isn't continuing or getting heavier that is a good sign. 

jane- My drive to clinic from home is 1.5 hours so 2 hours is not bad and will be much less stress for your dd if you leave her with your dh. I have no symptoms but didn't last week so cetrainly shocked it wasn't bfn.     for wednesday.

Hello to everyone else,
Helenx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hettie - good luck for your scan today.  Can't wait to hear how you get on!
Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you for all the support.

Scan went really well. We saw one baby with a heartbeat measuring 6weeks.

There seems to be the remains of a second sac which didn't make it which probably explains the high HCG on OTD.

We are cautiously happy (and I still feel so so sick)

Hetty xxx

Helen good luck for your blood test tomorrow


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

hetty- sickness is good . I am so pleased that you have seen a perfect little heartbeat . Sending you good luck for a healthy 8 months!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Helen I didn't want to moan before the scan incase things went wrong, but I feel awful all the time! Why is it called morning sickness?? It should be called 24hrs a day sickness. It feels just like a hangover.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah Hetty - That is great news. I'm really happy for you   The 2nd sac may of what your spotting was? I too have had some spotting over the weekend and am   that all is ok.. Nothing today so far though   Sorry your feeling sick, I haven't felt anything yet.. I don't actually believe I am PG at the mo because even my (.)(.)'s have gone down.. Hopefully it will hit me next week.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Nicole. I hope your spotting has stopped   You are welcome to my morning sickness! Take it please   PLEASE!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

pass it over   Did you have your scan dead on 6 weeks? I'm sooo tempted to move mine to this saturday when i will be 6 weeks.


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hetty - great news, how amazing to see your baby's heartbeat. I'm so glad that things went well. Sorry to hear you're feeling so sick - its rotten, isn't it?

Watn1 -   don't worry too much about the lack of sickness -I didn't feel sick with my dd until further on.  

Helen - good luck for tomorrow!     I'll be thinking of you.

Just about to pack the car (probably a tense affair as we try to cram in far too much!) then we're off for a week.  Will try to get on to let you know how we get on on Wednesday.  But still no symptoms whatsoever so I'm not feeling very hopeful at all.  Keep poking my boobs to check if they're tender at all and they're most definitely not.  

Take care,
Jane xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone

Laura, im so sorry about your result.  Nothing prepares you for how bad you feel.  Thining of you.

Hetty, the sickness sucks doesn't it.  It does feel like a premanent hangover and creeps up on you when you least expect it.  I used to be eorse when i was hungry but trying to eat when you feel that sick is hard.  I used to nibble on biscuits and it helped a little.  Shouldn't last for too long.  Hopefully not more than about another month.  Congrats on your scan, it's such a lovely feeling seeing that heartbeat.

Jane, Helen good luck for testing, Im keeping everything crossed.

Watn, what a fantastic invention those conception indicator tests are.  Roll on the scan day for you.  Sounds like you're turning yourself crazy with the wait.  There is always a wait till the next stage.  I remember not really enjoying my pregnancy because i was too busy worrying about things going wrong and having to wait for next scan or appointment.  I wonder if you would worry as much if it was a natural pregnancy and not had to go through all this to get to this stage.  I found that mine felt like the longest pregnancy in history as most people don't even know for sure till about 3 months but with IVF it starts right at the beginning.  Good luck for your scan.

Jazz, fantastic we can be cycle buddies.  When do you start?  Are you doing long protocol?  I went to see my Doctor today and she didn't say no outright to the funding of meds but didn't seem hopeful.  She will find out and i have to phone her Friday to check.  Every area is different and i certainly don't see any halm in asking.  I'm going to wait till next AF before starting short protocol.  Had the option to start now but think it would do me good to wait.  Hopefully around 25th Jan i will start the stimms so EC will be 2 or 3 weeks after that in Feb.

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and have a Happy New Year.  Ive eaten far too much and need to get back down that gym and banish alcohol and chocolates from the house.
x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane I think I might have missed you, but good luck for Wednesday    

Tam great news on starting again in the new year  

Nicole <passing over morning sickness now>  My clinic scans at 6wks and 8 wks.

Helen another dose of luck for tomorrows bloods


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have unfortunatly just started bleeding so looks like the pains were infact the start of my little bean coming away   We were so close yet so far away


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Watn1 - please try not to give up, so many people bleed in early pregnancy & go on to have healthy babies, have u called the clinic? 

Hetty - congratulations huni, it is so fab when u see that wee heartbeat fluttering away. Like u i have had 24 hour a day nausea, ended up having to get anti-sickness tablets as i was lucky if i was eating 1 meal a day & as i'm diabetic it was mucking my sugar levels up which can be bad for babies, so eating a bit better now.

Good luck to everyone testing soon

Katy xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh Nicole, I'm thinking of you darling      Have you called the clinic, when is your scan?

Helen, good luck for tomorrow.       

Hetty, Sorry to hear you're not feeling good, unfortunately that's the price we pay however it's all worth it in the end and that's what keeps us going.  What great news congratulations once again  , your experience reminds me of when I had my first scan with dd it was the same for us, they saw another sac, which I remember having the feeling of loss as I guess our embies are our babies before they are even put back.  Feeling really emotional today and sending loads of      to everyone. x

Tam, that's great I would love us to be cycle buddies.  I'm having another FET so guess the protocol will not be a long one, although it is a medicated protocol this time so am not sure what that entails.  I have an appointment on Monday to discuss the meds and protocol however I am estimating that we will be having the et sometime in February but again it depends on when af arrives, if it arrives before my meeting on Monday I guess I will have to wait until February to get started.  I'm totally with you on getting back to the gym I have made a deal with myself to get rid of all the chockies and well most of the alcohol (by any means necessary, needless to say I've had a few hangovers this past week) and get back to healthy eating and the gym on Sunday with a triple class marathon.  All sounds good I know but I'm determined to get myself well in body and mind before next FET.

Jane, The best of luck to you for Wednesday.  Sending you loads of     and      Have a great holiday and looking forward to hearing from you.

 to everyone else, I hope you are all well.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies.. Yes, I called the clinic they just told me to increase the Cyclogest and rest up for the night. I am going in tomorrow at 1:30pm but she did say a scan would probably still not show anything this early, She was saying it could just of been one coming away but then went on to say unlikely.   Normally a red bleed between 5-6 weeks means a mmc. The bleeding seems to of eased off now but then again I am lying down.. I have had 2 tiny clots of red but not really anything much maybe the size of a pea.. I had a cream stringy thing before the bleeding started with a little brown bit's in it.. Which was very gross!

I'm going to post on peer support but thought you ladies might know:

Do you bleed right away when you miscarry? Or do you miscarry a few days before the bleed.. How long will it take for a test to go back to negative? & when do the clots start & should the bleed be heavy?

I know the above is negative talk and I will not know for defo untill tomorrow,  but I dont want to get any false hopes flowing... What will be will be and i'm happy to take the cards that faith/destiny deals me.

I've had a   but I guess I need to look on the positive side at that at least i know our embies implant.


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Watn1-   Please do not give up hope yet. I had a bleed(red blood) early on with my pregnancy with my twins and they are now 2 healthy 2 year olds. I know all situations are different but please do not give up hope yet. Has the bleeding stopped now? Rest as much as you can. I don;t know the answers to your questions but I think your levels were brilliant and I really think you should try to be positive (easier said than done I know). Thinking of you and will be thinking of you at 1.30 tomorrow (something to take my mind of things as I will be getting my results about 2   lol)

Jazz- I hope you are having a good evening finishing all the choccies and alcohol in your cupboards in preparation for your new start for your next FET. ENJOY!!

Katy- I am diabetic too and know how hard controlling diabetes can be when you are pregnant. I have had nasty cold and cough this week and my sugars have been really erratic. I think early on in my pregnancy before they went a bit erratic and am hoping that it is a good sign this time. I know everybody is different but did yours go erratic during 2ww? I think I am just clutching at straws for a positive result tomorrow. 

Hetty- Bet you are still on   after your scan. 

Tam- I hope you can get funding from your gp even if it is just for meds. It can be so expensive this IF thing. Bet you can;t wait till 25th jan. 

Jane- Have a good holiday. Lots of luck for wednesday.

I can't wait till tomorrow. The waiting is driving me insane. I need to know either way. We are leaving  at 7 to get to clinic early. Am about to go watch mamma mia on dvd!

Take care,
Helen


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Helen - my sugars were quite erratic duing 2ww but i put that down to being off work & so getting less exercise, had to up my insulin dose quite a bit.  Have been having so many hypo's during the nite recently, but my dp is so good at spotting the signs even when im sleeping & wakes me up to check & have some lucozade.  It is so good to see someone else that is diabetic & had a twin pregnancy, i am a bit scared at how complicated things could get, my hba1c is perfect though at the moment (6.5) so consultants are hoping it stays that way.  Have everything crossed for you 2moro huni   

Katy xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Katy- You have given me hope and am praying my erratic blood sugars are a good sign. I won't lie to you, being diabetic and a twin pregnancy was hard( don;t know what a singleton would be like ). During the first trimester the hypos were hard and I had to reduce my insulin quite a bit. By the end I was on mega doses and was having about 6 injections a day . I kept my control really good but as a result lost all warnings of hypos and was banned from driving at about 24 weeks which was really hard. I am hoping yours will be a little easier and your hubby sounds really supportive but if you ever want to chat to someone who has been through it and understands let me know x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Helen.. It really is d day for us both then.. I just really hope I can get a scan somewhere I really do not want to do the whole 48 hours blood tests which I guess I will have to anyway.. I would just prefer to know.. Surely they would be able to see 'something' at 5+3?! It is very reassuring to hear that people have had bleeds and gone on to have healthy babies.. The bleeding isn't in Flow.. But is still there when I wipe I wouldn't say it's bright red anymore but there's not really enough to see if it is My cramping is easing off too. Mabe the added Cyclogest has held back the bleeding.. Wouldn't hold back a embryo coming away though surely? Will be thinking of you tomorrow.x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Watn, can't offer any words of advice but just wanted to give you a   and i'll be hoping all turns out to be fine tomorrow.  I can imagine how you must be feeling.

Helen, good luck for tomorrow.x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Watn- Just wanted to send   .  I'm sure they wouldn't offer a scan if they didn't think there was any possibility of seeing something, it just might not be conclusive being so early. Will be thinking of you today.

Helenx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Watn and Helen - I'm sending you both loads of        I'm thinking of you both today.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nicole I'm so sorry to see you are bleeding. Fingers and toes crossed that everything will be ok. Like the others have said bleeding is so common in early pg               


Helen 10mins to hope you get a great result       


Jazz hope you're feeling better      


Katie and Helen     Twins, ms and diabeties Wow you girls have had it rough!


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Good news to report- my levels have risen to 2500 so a good improvement. I am really excited although trying to be cautious until our scan.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Watn1- thinking of you.

Jane- Not long for you now!

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations Helen that's wonderful news


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Helen - Wow.. That's great what fanstastic news.. You mut be so overjoyed even if on the cautious side.  

The bleeding stopped last night & just turned to brown spotting and has completely stopped today. I still have a dull ache though  I went to my clinic who explained it's either a failing pregnancy, something else causing the bleeding, Or maybe loss of one of the pregnancies (if 2 implanted) They would not scan me and told me it would not tell them anything at this stage. They took my blood and will call tomorrow if it's less then the 412 it was a week ago they said that's probably the end.. If it's more they will re-take it on Friday and compair it & thats that! She felt my tummy and told me it was bloated which you can see just be looking at it  She said it's soft which is obviously because of the bleed.. I have no idea what she meant by that. She said that sometimes people bleed and everything is fine and they will know by the HcG if it's progressing and if it seems like it is they will then scan me on Monday.

Of course, me being me didn't think the above would settle my mind so I wanted to see if there was infact 'anything' there at least if there was then I could at least try and give myself hope! I finally found somewhere that would sacn me 45 miles away so off we went! £80 later we got our scan (see attached) We could clearly still see the sac, With Yolk and what the lady pointed out which what the smallest of dot's which she said was the start of the baby forming (i don't know what this was) I explained the bleeding and she confirmed It's too early to tell because there is no heartbeat. I asked if the blood yesterday was the start of it coming away and she said she would exspect it to be lower and or empty if it was cming away but obviously could not be sure as it still might come away over the next few day's  I asked if there could of been another that has come away and she said that there is a dark circle which is now too dark to see what it is, so it is more then possible that's where the other sac may of been but she said is doesn't look like blood either so was unsure. So there you are, We're none the more wiser and unfortunatly just have to wait it out!


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Helen, I'm really happy for you both, congratulations on your BFP   

Watn, I'm glad to hear the bleeding has stopped.  I know there's nothing I can say that will make this waiting time any easier for you I'm sending you loads of     and     for high HCG results over the next couple of days.

Jane, good luck for tomorrow.   I have everything crossed for you.

 everyone else.


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah helen! congratulations 

Watn, so glad to hear the bleeding has stopped, got everything crossed that the hcg results are rising

katy x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

watn- I am so glad the bleeding stopped. i'm sure I read somewhere that the heart doesn't start beating until 6 weeks so wouldn't show on a scan anyway  but I can't remember where i got that information so don't take it as gospel. Also was it you who had all the problems with your dose and your progynova cos your clinic doesn't sound very supportive at all. I am crossing my fingers for your levels. Do you get the results tomorrow?    

Jane another lot of luck for tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else

Helenx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi girlies

helen - congrats honey  so pleased your levels have risen 

nicole - have replied on the peer support thread, when will you get your blod results my lovely? praying you get good news lady  

hi to everyone else and happy new year to you all  

love
Suze xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane good luck for today    


Nicole hope you're ok today and the bleeding has stopped  


 everyone else


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies..

Thank You for all your messages of support the clinic have just called with my HCG levels which are 9281 (taken on the 30th, The morning after the bleed) Is has 100% stopped now but I do still have a tummy ache which could be the Cyclogest
She said going by the result taken on 22nd 14dpt then they have continued to double (well a little more) So said she is happy that I am fine and another test will not be required. She has booked me in for a scan on Monday at 9am. I could of had another taken on Friday but I wouldn't get th result untill Monday afternoon so I may aswel just have the scan  Just got to sit tight and pray its all ok.

22nd - 412 (actual)
24th - 836 (est if doubled)
26th - 1672 (est if doubled)
28th- 3344 (est if doubled)
30th - 6688 (est if doubled)

Happy new year to everyone... I really hope it's a wonderful year for us all.xx

​


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

wonderful news nicole  

im still saying twins     

love
Suze xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

That's great nicole


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ladies.. The 2nd must be well hidden if it was there.. But I guess you just never know   Watch this space.   I feel a little better but I now refuse to get excited untill I see a HeartBeat flickering on the screen.x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Great news nicole. I am so pleased to hear you levels are risingx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Excellent news Nicole, I can understand you being cautious but with hcg readings as high as yours I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.  I'm so pleased everything's turned out ok.

In case I don't get the opportunity later.  HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES, I HOPE 2009 BRINGS YOU ALL YOU WISH FOR.


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

brilliant news nicole!
so pleased for you helen.
well af arrived yesterday so rang clinic and im starting another medicated fet on 20th jan i have 10 frozen embies still and decided to have 2 transfered this time as only had one last time which obviously resulted in a bfn. hoping for my miracle in 2009.
good luck to all!!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy new year to you all! I hope that 2009 is a good one for you all x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just thought i'd fill you's in with whats been happening. Had the worst new year ever. Got admitted to mat unit on hogmanay with a VERY heavy bleed, passed 2 big clots & so you's can imagine what i was thinking, as is was hogmanay nite there was no-one who could scan me & so was admitted.  The doctor examined me & said my cervix was closed which was a good sign but couldn't tell what was going on until the scan.  As my sugar levels were so high they thought they were going to have to put me in2 labour suite as i would need a glucose-insulin drip but sugars came back down think it was just the stress but then went too low & thought i was going to be transferred to labour suite anyway but they staballised. So brought the bells in myself as dp was not allowed to stay. Got scan yes morning & both babies were still there & there wee hearts were beating away, you's can imagine the relif!  There was bleeding behind one of the sacs but don't know what caused it & dr said i'm still at risk of misscarigge but as there was no pain at all that was a good sign & bleeding has stopped now.  Got another scan on wed so will see whats happening then.

Hope everyone had a better new year than me

Katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Katy what an awful start to the year. big hugs and lots of luck to your little babies. They sound like they are doing really well now


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Katy- So sorry to hear about your awful new year. It must have been so worrying. I am so glad you have seen both their little heartbeats still beating away.Good that your blood sugars have now stabilised- an extra worry on everything else that you have going on.  Rest as much as you can. 

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katy - Oh No! What a relief that the 3 of you are ok.. I can imagine the worry to were in.. What a awful thing.. Hoe you are resting.

Laura - Great that you are looking ahead to your next cycle.

I went for my scan this morning and am overjoyed that our  had a lovely  beat  The smallest little flicker but it was there and s/he measured 3mm exactly right for 5+6 
*However*  The bleed was caused by the other sac which the lady said seems to be re-absorbing into my womb but I also have a 19mm hematoma around the sac  It's all around the sac, If it were just underneath she said they tend not to worry but as it's all around I have to go back in 10 days. This was not spotted on my scan the other day but the scanner today was a brand new one and everything was so clear. I have my clinic scan on Monday so i wonder if they will see it on theirs  Been told to rest up and not lift anything. Lady said I might still bleed again and it will be OK as long as there are no cramps or clots.
Thats all for now, Hope you all had a lovely new years day  That's it all over now with 12 months to go 

xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone

Watn, u just rest up & don't lift a finger for the next 10 days!

Katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nicole    I'm sure everything will be ok


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG Katy what a nightmare and a worrying start to the new year you've had.  I'm glad to hear that you and your twinnies are ok.  I can't begin to imagine how difficult it must be to manage you diabetes as well. Try and take it easy I hope everything settles down soon and all the best for Wednesday's scan, I'm sure everything will be fine.    

Nicole, you've been through it also the last couple of weeks.  I'm sooo glad you saw your baby's heart beat today make sure you rest up too over the next couple of weeks.  I have everything crossed and am sure it will be ok.    

Laura, I'm glad af's arrived and your treatment is underway again.  If your anything like me, a new year and new beginning, I bet you've been biting at the bit to start another cycle.  I have everything crossed that you get your miracle(s) this year.  

Jane, I hope you are ok.     

 everyone else, I hope you are all well and 2009 has started off with


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Watn1 - good luck with ur scan 2day

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katy - Thank You hun, Hope you are well, After the awful scarex 

I had my scan and bubba is just fine   Snug as a bug as the Nurse said.   Heart pulsing away.. I could never tire of going for scan's   They could not see any blood.. Now their scanner is quite a old one, So whether it has re-absorbed or if they could not pick it up I don't know. I have another at the hossy next week on their superdooper all singing scanner so they will tell me then I guess. For now I am just so glad everything is as it should be. Baby measured 3.5mm today just looked like a pulsing dot  

No Morning sickness still for me.. I've got a 'wave' at about 10pm the last couple of nights but thats all & just really tired! Still feeling some cramps and aches going on in my lower tummy which i guess is just all the scretching going on.


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Just got back today and am skiiving from all the unpacking by taking a few mins to catch up on all your news!

It sounds as if a lots happened in the week I've been away.

Helen - huge congratulations, I'm so pleased for you.  What lovely news. 

Katie-  sounds as if you've had an awful time over new year.  It must have been so tough in hospital by yourself.  Glad that you and your babes are ok.  

Watn1 - hugs to you too!  So glad that your little bubba's doing fine now.

Jazz, Tam - hi to you both! When do you start again?

Laura - how exciting to start again  .

I went for my blood test on Wednesday and sadly it was  a BFN.    I had a good cry on Wednesday but I guess I wasn't too surprised as I felt so normal and maybe just didn't believe that we could get so lucky again.  DH and I need to come up with a plan now but I guess it'll take a wee while.  We don't have any more frosties and I don't know how I feel about more treatment although I ache for another baby..

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane I'm so sorry it was negative      Thinking of you.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jane - So sorry hun.


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh Jane, I'm sorry to hear your news.  Take the time you both need, time does heal and hopefully will help you work out your plan for the future.      

I really do understand the aching feeling for another baby hence we will be starting our next fet cycle at the end of this month when af arrives, I'm estimating around 28th Jan so et will be sometime in February.  This time round it will be a medicated cycle so do not have a clue what to expect.  

Watn, I'm glad your scan went well today and your bubba is doing well.

Katy, I hope you are well and taking it easy.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jane- So sorry to hear your news.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Jane i am so so sorry.  Take some time out to grieve and to have some time for yourself.  You'll be fighting again soon and then you can start thinking about future plans whichever way you decide.  Thinking of you.  x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Jane, im so sorry huni


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I just wanted to update you all. I had my first scan today and it showed one healthy bubba with good strong heartbeat and growing well for dates. Am so pleased (and relieved there wasn't 2!). Thye have given me edd for 2nd september.

Hope you are all geting on ok.

Hetty, Watn- How are you? Any further scans or appointments?

Ktdoc- How are the twins getting on? Has the sickness stopped yet?

Tam, Jazz, Laura- How are you and have you started again yet? 

Jane - How are you getting on?

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Helen - Thats great hun.. So pleased for you.x

I have had another scan today Was going to pop in and update you's. All is fine   There are no signs of any blood anymore and all perfect   Measuring a couple of days earlier at 7w5d today.

My clinic sent me a letter with a EDD of 2nd September but all calculations I have done are all for 29th September.

Hope everyone is getting on ok.x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Watn - thats fab news, so pleased that the bleeding has stopped, at 1 of my scans 1 twin measured bang on for date & the other measured a few days smaller but at the nxt scan the smaller 1 had caught up.  Did u not have ur et before Helen? 29th sept seem a long time after her? did u mean Aug?

Helen, thats fab as well, you must be glad its not another set of twinnies, can i ask did u have set or det? i know im getting a bit ahead of myself but still have 15 embies in the freezer & thought when we went for nxt fet i would opt for set because i don't know if i could cope with 2 sets of twins.  If i got 2 bfn's then i would do a final det.

Well im fine & so are bubbas, had another scan last week & they were doing great, still have a bleed next to one of the sacs but i can cope with that.  Got another scan nxt wed.  Sugars have dropped a bit though & so trying to reduce my insulin doses but i'll get there in the end.

Hope everyone is well

Katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen, Katy and Nicole congratulations to you all on your good scans     

I had mine yesterday too. All is good and the baby is fine.

The m/s has eased a little. I've ordered a CD called morning calm that is somehow supposed to help. I'm hoping it will arrive today. Yesterday going to the hospital was a complete mare as I had to be sick in a carrier bag and then at the side of the car. DH just wanders off and pretends he's not with me! Charming.


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hell0- 

Hetty- Sorry to hear you are feeling so sick. I have had slight nausea but have not been sick but never was with the twins either . My best friend was really jealous when I had no sickness with the twins, she had had 4 pregnancies and been really sick with all!  Hope your cd works. Have you tried the accupressure bands which you put on your wrists as these can help also.

Ktdoc- Glad twin 2 caught up. One of mine did that so I think it is quite normal. With being diabetic and twin pregnancy you should have lots of scans to keep track of their progress. Just when you get your insulin reduced it will then start to increase again. It is hard work maintaining the levels that they require but possible. I have my appointment at diabetic antenatal clinic on 4th feb.

Watn1- My edd from clinic is also 2nd sept but when i work it out on the edd calculation it comes out as 31st august. I expect it is all subject to change when we get to clinic at the hospital but it always makes me wonder how it can change when we know exactly when they were put back and how old they were at the time. There should be no guess work involved!

Hope you are all having a good day,
Helenx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello ladies,

So lovely to read all your news!  

Helen - glad the scan went well, great news.

Hetty - sorry to hear about the sickness - poor you.  But glad that the scan went well.

Ktdoc - great that both your babes are doing well.

Watn1-  glad the bleeding's stopped and your scan went well.

I thought I was coping ok with our BFN then it all fell apart yesterday.  I had a back-to-work meeting before returning from maternity leave next week and found it really hard.  I'd so hoped that I'd be pregnant when I went back and I think it all hit me.  My job-share partner is pregnant as well which made it hard too.  I had to stop the car to have a good cry on the way home, probably the first since we got the result.  DD started nursery 2 days a week this week too so its all happening.  But every day I do think how very very lucky we are to have her.  We still haven't decided what to do next.  The cost of another full cycle of ICSI is a bit daunting just now.

Tam, Jazz, Laura-  hi!

Jane xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane   sorry yesterday was such a tough day for you. Sounds like it all hit you at once. I'm sure you'll be feeling better soon. Good luck with your decision about ICSI


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hetty, Katy, Helen and Nicole - I'm glad to hear your scans went well and you and babies are all doing well.  

Hetty, I hope your sickness goes away very soon so you can really start enjoying your pregnancy.

Katy, it must be so difficult going through pregnancy as I diabetic albeit I'm sure you feel it's worth it, I look up to you as I never hear you complaining about it and I'm sure it can't be easy. 

Nicole, I'm glad the bleeding has stopped and all is looking well for you and your little one.

Jane - I was sorry to hear you had a difficult day yesterday, it's still early days and it will take time.  I certainly remember how it felt the day I walked back into the office after confirming my BFN, nothing can prepare you for when reality hits.  

Helen - I'm waiting for af due end of this month so hoping it's on time.  I'm so anxious to get started again, I will have to start moondancing around the garden as I couldn't bear af being a day late.  I'm intrigued to hear your answer to Katy's question about whether you had an set or det.  

Tam and Laura and anyone I've missed.   and I hope everything's going according to plan.


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

H Jazz- We opted for DET. I had only 2 embies frozen and this would be the final time I would have treatment  and I knew if both of them survived the thaw I would have both put back. I could not let one perish. I was aware of the possibility of twins again but thought the odds of the FET actually working, this would be a small %. As it was, only 1 implanted and had I have had SET would the right one have been put back? I wanted to increase my chances to the max that it worked. I realise that there is a lot conflicting opinions of SET or DET but for me I think I made the right decision. I am so grateful to my beautiful twins and feel incredibly lucky that it worked and think even if it had been twins again, I would be incredibly scared but blessed that we would  have had 4 children when we thought we may never be able to have 1. As it is, if all goes to plan, I am going to be a mummy of 3 (all under 3!!)Helenx


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

hi to everyone,
so pleased to hear so much good news from you all and sending big hugs to those still waiting for good news.

well its all starting again for me today. started buserelin injections today so thinking mid to late feb for transfer. praying that 2009 will be my year. 

trying to stay positive this time and not get too stressed, had a really stressfull time at work last time so going to take  2ww off this time and just relax. i work at a school as a teaching assistant so will have to try and take it off unpaid so going to speak to them tomorrow, hopefully they will be ok about it.
xxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Good luck Laura   Hope the burselin injections went ok today. Really hope you get a BFP this time x


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Helen, thank you for giving me an insight into the decisions you made.  Yes I am at this stage again where I'm unsure what to do.  I have made a preliminary decision with my consultant that I will have a set as with my daughter it worked and ever since I've had det which haven't.  However the phrase "giving myself the best chance of it working" keeps popping up in my head.  We have our last two    waiting and I guess in a way I'm hoping fate will make the decision for me   Congratulations again to you darling, you have been blessed and I'm sure you will be a great mum of 3.

Hi Laura, Good luck darling, I'm not far behind you.  Having a medicated fet so expect transfer will be mid end February.  I think you're right to take the time off, have to give yourself the best chance and what makes you feel comfortable.  Good luck again and sending you plenty of   

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

I was wondering how our little frostie thread was getting on

Laura great news on starting again     

Jazz not long for you either    

Helen good to see you're doing well  

Hi everyone else, don't get on here so much at the moment. Still a little Miss Pukey, but seems better than before.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello girls

Just checking in to see how you are doing. 

To all our BFP loved catching up on all your scan news. Gives us all hope! 

To all of us who had a bfn  Hopefully 2009 will be our year!

Love Linda x


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

It's been a while.  Just in case anyone is still checking in I thought I'd let you know that I got a BFP today.  I'm a bit numb, still can't believe it.  I woke DH up at 5.30 am this morning with the result and I haven't been able to sleep since.

Tam, Laura and Helen how are you?

I hope you are all well.

Love

Jazz


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Jazz hugh crongrats 2 u & dh! thats fab news!

Well im having 2 wee boys! im so excited seems more real now

Hope u's are all well


Katy xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jazz - Congratulations   Well Done.... That's really good news! 2 of the ladies that I went through my egg share with both got BFP's with FET this week too  

And there was me, Adimate FET is not as good as fresh  

Hope everyone is doing OK. 

Nicole.x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jazz fantastic news. I'm delighted for you         . Keep us updated with how you get on over the next few weeks.

Katy congratulations on your two little boys    Have you picked names yet? Hope you're feeling well.

Nicole 


Hope everyone else is doing really well.

I'm just coming up to 16 weeks now and feeling really good. Bought my first maternity clothes this week.

Hetty xxx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Thank you all for your kind wishes.  

What wonderful news.  Time flies doesn't it.  

Hetty - I can't believe your 16 weeks, I hope the sickness has gone now.  Any recommendations on the best shops to pick up trendy maternity gear.  

Nicole - You weren't the only one who started to question whether FET would work.  How are you?

Katy - wow, twin boys, you must be so excited.

Congratulations again to all of you, it's good to hear you're all doing well.

It's been a long 2ww, really did miss you guys, with hindsight I should have posted.  My Mum was diagnosed with breast cancer the first week of my 2ww so I was really stressed throughout.  Thought it hadn't worked again and I have been concentrating on my Mum which helped the time go a lot quicker than last.  This news has raised all our spirits and has given my mum extra fight to get through her operation and this difficult time.  I have my 6 week scan on the 27th so will let you know how that goes.

Thinking of you all.

Jazz
x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jazz I'm sorry to hear your mum is unwell, sending you all lots of love


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jazz - I'm great Thank You sweetie. So sorry to hear about your mum   that she fights through. Please let us know how your scan goes. xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hetty and Nicole, thank you,

I will certainly keep you posted.

Take care

Jazz


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Jazz, huni i am so sorry about ur mum but as you say your good news has given ur mum some extra fight   

Hetty - Yeah im really excited about the 2 boys, cant belive im half way there already!  Have 1 name picked for certain - Jamie (that was my brothers name) but not sure about the other, i've been feeling great, only 8 weeks 2 go till mat leave atarts woohoo! glad to see ur keeping well, has the sickness stopped yet?

Nicole - Hope ur keeping well

Katy xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katy - OMG I totally missed your first post   I can't believe you are nearly 20 weeks   But then again I can't believe i'm nearly 16 weeks! It is going quite quickly. Great news about your 2 boys! Did you have a private gender scan? I am having one on Saturday coming... I can't tell you how excited I am, I am going to bed earlier to make the next day come quicker   Only 5 more sleeps  

Hetty - I forgot to mention that the Angel sounds on Amazon are not great so don't get one from there. I suspect they are chinese fakes.. Yes They do copy everything. But I have head some good comments on them but not from amazon. I would highly recommend the Hi-Bebe one. I know they are not cheap but I never fail to find bubs. Today for example I think I overdone it doing the cleaning and cleaning the windows and ended up with a belly ache.. Out came the Doppler and there was the magical "I fine, Mummy" sound


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Nicole, no it was a nhs scan, they will tell u the sex at my hosp if they can see, at the scan 2 weeks b4 we found out 1 was a boy but the other had its hands between his legs so couldn't tell, the scan at 19 weeks was my anomaly scan & as i worked in the hospital where it was getting done the dr was really nice to us & flicked the scanner over 2 4d, it was amazing! even gave us a couple of 4d pics.  Good luck for ur scan on sat, what are u hoping for, boy or girl? xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not really bothered if it's a boy or a girl myself but I would like a girl for DP as he has 2 boys already. Both our 2 families are hoping for a girl.. so no pressure   DP also keep calling the baby 'her' he's convinced it's a girl  

We are going to go for a 4D scan at a later date too. Some of the reviews i've read about BabyBond (where we are going) sometimes flip to 4D to make you want to book a slot for one with them so hopefully they will give u a little sneeky look


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

I have only just realised you are all posting on this thread again!

Jazz- CONGRATUALTIONS on you  . I am so pleased that it has worked for you this time. You must be so excited. So sorry to hear your news about your mum though. . 

Katy- 2 boys. You must be so pleased. Are you feeling them kicking yet?

Watn- Glad to hear it is all going well for you. Will you find out the sex at your 4d scan? I think mine is a girl and although I don;t mind either way, i have so many nice girls clothes I would love to use again. Also if I ask Rebecca she always answer she would like a girl but I'm not sure how much as a 2 year old she understands! 

Hetty- I have been in maternity trousers for weeks now. I think the twins ruined my stomach muscles cos I look much further gone than 15 weeks but it is a nice little bump so I am showing it off with pride 

I have my 16 week scan next week. It will be lovely to see the baby again. 
Hope to hear how you all get on, and will be looking for news of your first scan Jazz, do you know when it is yet?
Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Helen... Nice to hear from you. Glad things are going well so far. Bless your DD. I bet they are excited. The scan i've booked at 16 weeks is a gender scan.. So i am hoping baby will want to show us their bits


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Helen lovely to hear from you. Wonderful news that all is going well with your pregnancy. Are you going to find out the sex?

Nicole thanks for more doppler info   Hope your little one is ready to flash at your scan so you can see what you're having!

We've decided to wait until Birth day (although it is sooooooo tempting to find out!)

xxx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Evening Ladies,

Katy and Helen, thank you both also for your kind wishes.

Helen, It's good to hear that you're doing well also.  I still can't believe how quickly time has flown (16 weeks wow!).  My 6 week scan is on 27th March so looking forward to seeing a little heartbeat all being well, I will certainly keep you all posted.  I am really excited, bursting to tell everyone but we want to wait at least until we've had our first scan.  I'm really dying to tell our DD at 7 she's been waiting for a little sister (or brother) at the half way point after the first 2 years of waiting she decided to tell us that she didn't care whether she had a sister or brother after all.  I can't wait to tell her either way there's a little play mate on the way. 

Hetty and Nicole  I hope you are both well.

Jazz
xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Aaaah jazz - Bless her. I bet you are bursting with excitement to tell her! We told most people we knew about our treatment so couldn't really keep it from anyone. We didn't tell DP's kid's though untill after our scan.x

Hetty - You have good willpower then hun, I am dying to find out.. However I think DP is even more! x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hetty- I am definitely going to find out the sex. On a practical reason so I can sort out all the clothes I had from the twins but also because I really want to know. I really think it will be a girl (have seen some gorgeous pink winnie the pooh dungarees in mothercare!) and will be really shocked if it a boy but would be delighted with either. 

Watn1- Hope your scan goes well and you get to see the sex. When is it? 

Jazz- Hope all goes well at scan on 27th. I bet your dd will be so thrilled and 7 is an age where she will really want to help out with the new baby! 

Helenx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Saw the other day that you were all posting again - lovely to read your news, glad everything's going well.

Jazz - congratulations!  I'm so pleased for you.  Your DD will be so excited to be a big sister.

Well, after our BFN at new year we decided to give it all a break for a while.  Then... af was late this month and I did a test yesterday after waiting for 10 days to arrive and.......it was positive. A really big dark positive on the test. I can't quite believe it yet, especially as I've been doing all the wrong things.  For instance on Saturday night I had red wine, rare steak and blue cheese.  Its so hard to believe that its happened naturally after all these years.  Haven't told anyone else, and we won't for a while, but thought I'd let you know.

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane that is fantastic you must be over the moon. Huge congratulations.
       


Helen sounds like a really good reason for finding out  

Jazz hope you and your mum are both well.

Nicole not long until you find out 

Hetty xxx

I've added the brilliant new BFPs to our list on page one!!


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG, what wonderful news Jane, Congratulations.    You and DH must be over the moon, I'm sooooo happy for you both.

Nicole, hope your scan goes well, not long now.

Hetty, thanks for updating the list on page one, it feels good seeing BFP against my name.  

Hi Katy and Helen, hope you are both well.

Yes my DD will be a great big sister, it still feels weird me actually typing this.  She'll be chomping at the bit to get involved, she's been an addict of the baby programmes on the discovery health channel for years so I'm sure she'll be itching to demonstrate what she's learnt (but i'll have to put my foot down if she wants to deliver her sibling  ).  Mum's ok, she's putting on a brave face and making a big effort to get on with things while she's waiting for her operation on 25th.

Jazz
x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh jane... Thats just wonderful news. Congratulations  

Well ladies, I went for my gender scan today on a cancellation appointment an it was just the best experience ever. By far the best £80 I have ever spent.. For that we got about 7 pic's a 15 minute DVD and got to see the baby in 4D...

P.s we're having a   we could see his winky popping out a mile! He is sooooo cute! x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations on  your little boy Nicole. Three FET boys already!!


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jane- Congratulations on your BFP! It just goes to show natural miracles do happen! I am so pleased for you. 

Watn1- I'm so glad you found out what you are having. I remeber when I was pregnant last time at 16 weeks they couldn't tell me the sex but next tues i will really push to find out. I think boys are more clear though! Bet you are so excited. 

Helenx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Jane - huge congrats, thats fab news!

Helen, yeah just started feeling them moving this past week, it is so amazing, how u been keeping? hows ur diabetes been?

Nicole -  a wee boy how exciting, congratulations, u thought of any names yet?

Jazz & Hetty hope u's are well

Katy xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ladies.. oooh yes hetty 3 FET boy's so far.. 

Katy - Me and DP had an agreement that he would name if a boy and me if a girl. So, He has chosen Kaden (kay-den) Which is a nice name it means 'Fighter' and the little trooper really is a fighter as he was the only embie to make it out of all we had so it is quite in keeping.

Helen - I hope you find out too what sex you are having, I think boy's are a lot easier is was so obvious I seen his 'parts' and said it's a boy just before the lady confirmed it.

I have loaded my DVD that i got on youtube, The pause about 1-2 minutes in is where she confirmed he is a boy.





/links


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicole - just watched ur video is is so cute! ur right u can see his winkie sticking out a mile!  Kaden is a lovely name

Katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

What a lovely video Nicole. congratulations


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ladies   It's kind of starting to feel a little more real now.. As still really somedays I kind of still cannot actually take it in that there is a baby growing away inside me.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nicole I'm exactly the same. Especially now the sickness and breathlessness has nearly gone. I feel normal again. At lunch today I'm so sure I felt the baby move it was just a tiny flutter, but I really think it was the baby


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Aaah Hetty - I think i am 'feeling' things too.. Sometimes it's like when you get the hungry feeling but know your not hungry. I also felt some kind of tiny pull which the lady when I went to my scan said is probably the baby. I can't wait for the soccer kicks


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello- 

Katy-How is the twin pregnancy going? I bet you are really starting to show now. Even now I still can't imagine that I had 2 babies growing inside me last time, it is such an amazing experience. Glad you have felt them moving. Diabetes is going well, hard to keep to the tight levels that is required and a few hypos as a result. What levels are you expected to keep to? Mine is below 5.3 before meals and under 7.8 , 1 hour after meals. Sometimes quites difficult to do. Easier this time than when I had the twins. 

Watn1- Loved the video. Have you started buying blue things yet or have you restrained yourself?

Hetty and watn1- It is a fluttery feeling to start with but then you will keep feeling it and you will know it is baby and then it will get stronger. Think I have felt some movement but keep trying to prod it to get it to move again. Can't wait for scan tomorrow to see him/her again!

Jazz and jane, hope you are ok. 

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Helen when I think I can feel something I give him a little prod too   But, since that scan seeing how much a little wiggle makes him shake it's made me stop doing it   Even though as you've seen on the vid it really doesn't bother him  

I have only brought 1 boy thing so far, But have brought lots of white/cream unisex things   DP has picked out all the colours for his bedroom we are having a jungle theme I think.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen enjoy your scan today, let us know how you get on


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, Helen All the best for the scan. I hope they will be able to tell you the sex..


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hetty/ Nicole- Scan went well and baby is looking perfect with everything growing as it should be. The radiographer thinks that it is a girl but I need to get it confirmed at my 20 week scan. In my heart knew it was a girl and am so pleased x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Helen glad scan went well, 1st wee girl on our thread how exciting!  Yeah bump is getting quite big now but i love it, don't know if i'll still be saying that in 16 weeks but hey being uncomfy is a small price to pay. Diabetes is going ok, finding it hard to get it in2 single figures after a meal though, can read 12/13 2 hours after a meal but then 2 hours after that can read 2 so don't want to increase my insulin.  My Hba1c's fine though, ranges from 5.6-6 so diabetic team aren't 2 concerned.

Nicole - i am the exact same, i think its a defence mechanism, was telling dp the other day & he said he wont belive it either until we bring them home

Katy xx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your congrats.  The shock of being pregnant is starting to sink in - explains why I was feeling shattered and a bit queasy last week as well as feeling the need to buy mini-cheddars, which I ate all through my last pregnancy and haven't touched since.  I called my clinic to let them know today, in the hope that they'd offer me a 7 week scan but no such luck.  It seems such a long wait til 12 weeks to check that everything's ok.  

Helen - glad scan went well, how exciting to be having another wee girl.

Katy -  bet that bump's getting big now!  I can't really imagine carrying two babies.

Hetty - how exciting to feel a little flutter.  

Nicole-  what a lovely name.  Congrats on your little boy.

Jazz - how are you?  Hope you're feeling ok.

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

[fly]Congratulations on your little Girl Helen  
       [/fly]

Great to hear you're doing well Jane, are you going to have aprivate scan before 12wks? I wouldn't be able to wait

Katy good to hear everything is going well

Nicole I got a doppler (the one you have) Thanks for the advice. I found the hb straight away this morning and it was wonderful


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Jane- I don't think I could wait until 12 weeks. It was hard enought waiting for 7 weeks! Do you know how far you are? 

Katy- I too have trouble especially after breakfast with high bms which suddenly drop but am reluctant to increase insulin as hate having lots of hypos. Don;t think they understand how it feels to be hypoing every day which is what happens if i increase it further! It happened all last pregnancy too and my twins turned out perfectly! 

Hetty- hope all is ok with you. Bet it is quite reassuring to hear the heartbeat. 

Have not been in from work long and need to go to bed. Have been up since 6.30 (courtesy of my son!) and am shattered. Only ever feel sick after working a late shift, must be the tiredness. 

Helenx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Jane - glad to hear your doing well, think i could go for the mini chedder craving, sounds yummy!

Helen - can i ask how many weeks were you when u had the twins?

Had another scan yeterday & both boys doing great, spot on for dates, it was my consultant who done it & she was fab, explained everything as she was doing it & spent about 15/20 min on each baby, she then done a cervical scan as i am petrified of pre-term labour & said everything looks ok at the mo but to go back in 2 weks & she'll do it again just incase theres any changes

Katy xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Helen ment to ask you as well, did u hav a csection or a vaginal birth & how long were u & the twins in hosp after

Jane - after reading about ur mini chedder craving i had to send dp out for some when he came home from work yesterday, they were very yummy!

Katy xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Katy,

Sorry didn't have time to reply to your post yesterday but had logged on and read it, long enough to develop a wanting for mini cheddars which I also sent my DH out to get!

Great that your scan went well and both boys are doing well. I had my twins by c section at 35 weeks as I developed pre ecalmpsia (higher risk for this includes twins, first preg and diabetes) but I am sure they will monitor this closely anyway. At 35 weeks both twins were well developed but neither had the sucking reflex and they stayed in scbu for 2 weeks. I was on ward for about 4 days before I was discharged. I was told last time by consultant they wouldn't let me go past 37 weeks anyway (38 weeks this time) and last time because of it being a twin diabetic pregnancy didn't even consider that a vaginal birth would be an option. Obviously it does depend on your consultant and  but I would imagine there is high probability it will be c section. Am aware you are concerned about pre term labour and although there is risk of going into labour early with twins I also know lots of twin mums that have carried later in pregnancy some even going full term. I hope this answers some of your questions and hasn't made you worry more. Have you been on the twin board yet cos I'm sure you will get lots of information there aswell. 

Take care,
Helenx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Helen thanks for the reply, i want to deliver by csection anyway, have spoke to registrar about it but not consultant as yet, we haven't spoke much about birthing plans yet but nxt app with her is on 1st april so will discuss it then with her.  I know that regardless of what stage they are born they will go to scbu even if its just for 1 night, i am prepered for that but i dread being discharged & having to leave them there.  I wasn't sure if u would have been kept in longer after a csection due to recovery time/infection factor of diabetics. With a singleton preg my hosp is the same 38 weeks & u will b enduced or csectioned.

Katy xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

I was discharged before them but we lived closed and managed to get up there lots to see them. The first time I left them at the hospital on their own was horrible . We then managed to get a room on scbu so I was with them most of the time which was great. The diabetes didn't mean I had to stay in longer although as you say there is a greater risk of infection. 
This time I have been told I can't go beyond 38 weeks, She said is possible I could have a natural birth if everything goes ok, however they won't induce me so I would have to go into labour naturally by 38 weeks if I wanted this , otherwise it will be c section again. Looks like not much of a choice really! 

x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you think you would prefer a natural birth this time round?  I don't stay 2 far away from the hosp either but its just the thought of leaving them there, im hoping i can cook them in here for as long as possible obviously but i know that what will be will be.  I had a wee visit to scbu a couple of weeks ago, nipped along with a collegue cause i work in the hops & feel better & more prepared after seeing it.xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I've been out the loop for a while, have been extremely tired, just can't seem to sit down without having a nap.  I've been catching up on all the exciting news and am glad to see everyone is doing well.

Nicole - Wow a boy, Kaden, what a lovely name.  I had a peek at your video on YouTube also, what a miracle eh.

Katy, I'm glad the boys are doing well as are you.  It makes such a difference when you have a consultant who takes time to really put your mind at rest.

Helen, a girl for you congratulations to you also.  I can't wait to know what we're having although I think I will try to wait it out like last time round.  (I say that now)! 

Hetty, it must be so wonderful to feel your baby moving inside you.

Sorry if I've missed anyone but thought I'd get a post in as I'm not sure when I will be able to get back on.  Mum's having her mastectomy next week so will be at the hospital or sleeping most of the time.  I have my scan on Friday so will make a special effort to post and let you know how it goes.

Until then, take care ladies and I look forward to catching up on your progress.

Jazz
x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jazz lots of good luck to you and your mum for next week       

Katy and Helen I had no idea how tough diabetes makes birth for you   Great news the boys are doing well katy 


H xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jazz- Sending lots of good wishes that your mums op goes well this week. Will be thinking of you . Good luck for the scan on friday. 

Hope everyone else had a good weekend. I am off on holiday tomorrow .

Helenx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Jazz - best wishes for your mum this week.  I'll be thinking of you both.  I can sympathise with the tiredness-  I'm shattered.  Just had a lovely nap whilst dd had hers.  Good luck for your scan.

Helen - have a lovely holiday!

Katy - sounds like you've got a lot to go through but it sounds as if the hospital will look after you and your babies well.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Jane x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jazz- How did the scan go?

Hope everyone else is ok.

Helenx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, travelling back and forth from the hospital is taking it toll on me.  We had our scan yesterday and all is well, babba looks healthy with a strong heartbeat and measuring just over 7mm things are looking good.  We are 7 weeks and 2 days pregnant and our due date is 12 November 2009.  Finally got to tell DD last night who was over the moon, she is already putting together a list of potential boys and girls names for her little brother or sister.

As for mum, her operation went well on Wednesday and is on the road to recovery.  She has to wait 2 weeks to find out whether the cancer has spread, god forbid, but for now things are looking good.

Sorry once again for the lack of personals, I hope you are all well and looking after yourselves.

Take care.

Jazz
xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jazz that's great news, congratulations on your scan and lots of luck to your mum for a speedy recovery


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jazz, I'm so pleased that your scan went well.  Your DD must be over the moon!  So glad that your mum's operation went well and hoping that she recovers quickly.
Jane x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jazz- I am so pleased that your scan went well and baby is doing well. Glad you mums operation went well and hope she feels better soon x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Just bumping up thread to see how everyone is getting on. 

Jane- Noticed your signature, so sorry to read your news.   Hope you and DH are looking after each other.

Jazz- Hope you are ok and that your mum is recovering.

Hetty and Nicole- how are you?

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Helen,

  Nice to hear from you. I am doing OK thanks apart from a fractured albow   My dog tripped me up in the garden   Other then that and my recent UTI i'm doing great and feel quite well today which is a nice change. Just looking forward to my holiday  

Just had my 20 week scan finished. Baby wouldn't sit stil the first time so I had to go back friday for a rescan. 

How are things your side?

Jane - Sorry to read of your news in your sig too    

Hope everyone is well.xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

watn- So sorry to hear you have been feeling unwell but on the upside, better to have a #elbow now than when you have a newborn to look after!! Have you got it in a cast at the moment?  I hope you have a lovely holiday. Are you going away?
Typical boy behaviour not doing as he was told at 20 weeks scan. He is starting as he means to go on 

My 20 weeks scan went well and all looks ok. Confirmed it is definately a little girl. Feeling her move more and more now and the twins keep talking to my tummy! Rebecca even claims she can see the baby through my tummy button!! The innocence of a 2 year old!

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane I know I pmed you a while ago, but sending you extra love   

Helen well done on bumping us. I did a bit of stalking a while ago to see how everyone was. Great news your little girl is doing so well and how lovely the twins are excited about their new sister.

Nicole   ouch!! poor you. Hope your elbow heals ASAP. Sounds like you've got a naughty little boy onboard.


I'm doing great. Baby is nice and active. I love watching my tummy move each evening and feel quite big now. 20 week scan was all perfect. As planned we kept the sex a suprise, although I'm having strong feelings towards a girl, especially as she was so well behaved at the scan and was in the perfect position for measuring everything ( not a naughty boy!!) (plus the scan pic is sooooooooo pretty)


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hetty- Glad to hear your baby is doing well and is being very well behaved! Be careful with your words though because if it is a boy, I don't know that he would be very pleased with you describing him as pretty


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Jane, i am so so sorry huni   

Hetty - glad 2 hear u & the baby are doing well, i know what u mean it is so amazing watching & feeling the movements it makes it so much more real

Nicole - Oh poor u! hope ur feeling better soon, glad 2 hear that ur wee boy is thriving though

Helen - that is so so sweet that ur twins keep talking to ur tummy, they must be getting so excited

Well everything is well with me, finish work a week on fri so getting really excited but stressing out as trying to finish my svq (scottish nvq) before i stop, i have until next wed if not i'll have to go in a few days on my mat leave which isn't too bad but would obviously be so much easier if it was finished. 

The boys are doing well, although 1 is a bit bigger than the other, twin 1's was about 1 1/2lb & twin 2 is about 2lb, the consultants not worried though as its not that the wee babies wee its just that the big babies big but going to get scanned every 2 weeks just to assess it so nxt scans on thurs.  Can tell which 1 is kicking now as twin 1 is head down & so feeling his kick around my belly button & twin 2 is transverse up high so his kicks are way above my belly button on the left hand side.

Katy xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

hey everyone

just 2 let u's know my 2 beautiful boys decided 2 arrive 8 weeks early on sat, garry jnr 3lb 13oz & jamie 4lb 11oz, both are in hdu in special care but are doing gr8 & breathing on there own

katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Katie OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congratulations on the birth of your little boys 

          

Great to hear they are both doing so well. How are you? What a huge shock for you Hope you are taking good care of yourself ready for when your boys come home  


Hello to everyone else


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW Katy... How weird i was just this morning thinking when I logg back in later i'll post to see if you are all OK.. & I wondered if you had had your babies. Fab weights for the two of them.. I hope all 3 of you are doing well & that they get to come home very soon.

Congratulations.xxx

Hope everyone is well.xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Katy,

What excellent news to come home to.  Congratulations to you any your hubby.       

I bet you can't wait to get them home, I'm so happy for you both.  I hope you are well and resting as I am sure it won't be long till your boys come home.

Hi to everyone else,

I hope you are all doing well.

Love 

Jazz
x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nicole  how is your little man doing?

Jazz so good to hear from you, how is everything going with your pregnancy, has it sunk in yet


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hetty - good to hear from you.  I'm very well, was 18 weeks on Tuesday, so far so good.  I have a little bump and i'm starting to feel flutters so it is really sinking in now.  How are you and how many weeks are you now, are you keeping well?  I bet you can't wait.

Jazz


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Katy- Congratulations on the births of your boys!     . I was just thinkning I hadn't pm'd you recentely to see how you were getting on and here you are announcing their arrival into the world. I am so pleased for you.

Jazz- Can't believe you are 18 weeks already. Doesn;t seem 5 minutes since you told us all about your BFP.  it just flies by. Do you think you will find out sex on 20 week scan?

Hetty/ watn- How are you both doing? Not long now! I have planned c section booked for 21st august so very scary.

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jazz, 18 weeks! what fantastic news. I'm so pleased everything is going well and you are getting some flutters.

Helen great to hear all's well with you. 21st August that is two days before my EDD. Time is flying by now. After tri2 dragging I'm 30wks this weekend, eeek!


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, thanks for the lovely messages

Just to let u know we got the boys home on tues after 4 weeks in neonatal unit, they are just perfect! I still can't actually belive i am a mummy!

Sorry for thr lack of personals, hope everyone is well

Katy xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Katy- I am so pleased that your boys are home. You must be so pleased and relieved. You will be so busy but make the most of it and enjoy every minute of it it cos the newborn stage goes by so quickly. 

How is everybody else?


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Katy Well done on getting your boys home     How are you finding it all? I'm sure you'll be way too busy to post.

Hi Helen, not long for us now. Time is going so quickly it's frightening. I don't feel ready   I've got pre-labour jitters. It's the combination of a scary NCT class and me thinking I was in early labour (I wasn't at all, just me being insane) 

How's everyone else. I do stalk this thread a bit to read tickers to make sure we're all ok


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Katy - WOW.. Glad you are all home together.. It must be so wonderful. x

Helen - How are you feeling with running round after the twins and being so close to the end? It must be hard work... Some days I can't look after myself 

Hetty - I too have been having some "OMG, I'm in labour" moments which are always just Braxton Hicks 

AT my last MW appointment baby was already 3/5 engaged and at my 30 week scan he was alreday 4lb 2oz approx. I've got my last scan on Thurs next week and if he's growing like he should then he'll be 6lb ish by then  We are all ready now... Just waiting............

I had some 4D scans done throughout too; It's just weird looking at them knowing exactly who is killing my ribs constantly (they are so sore) 









Oooh & he gave us a smile too, Which just melted my heart


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Just thought I would update and see how everyone is doing as it seems to be all go here. I am currently going up to hosp for twice weekly ctg monitoring (because I am diabetic and because I had pre eclampsia last time) and have my 36 week scan booked tomorrow. Carrying one baby is certainly easier than two and I am pleased to say unlike last time I am not as swollen and have feet and ankles and am still able to wear shoes  I am also more pregnant now than I ever was with the twins and it is amazing to think by this point of pregnancy they had already arrived . Little one seems to be doing very well and is very active and I am really enjoying being pregnant. 

How are you all doing? Are you all packed or are you planning home births? I have my c section booked for 21st so 19 days to go 

Watn- It must have been great seeing the 4d scans. Did you get a dvd? Is he still kicking your ribs or has he dropped and is finding other parts of you to practice his football skills 

Hetty- How are you? Any further braxton hicks or early labour scares? 


Katy- have pm'd you but hope you and your boys are doing well.

Jazz- How are you? Have you had your 20 weeks scan yet? Did you find out if it is a pink one or blue one?

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Helen - Nice to hear from you, I'm jealous.. I can no longer wear shoes.. Only flipflops for me, I officially have no ankles left (well not that I can see)   I'm OK ta hun just really uncomfy! I'm having pains left right and center but the just get to a point and then stop   Sometimes they are quite bad like; Really bad AF pains with a sharp sting to them   Baby is still well and truely 'down' and rest's his bum on my ribs which is quite unpleasant.. When he moves around he kinds of bum shuffles and kicks his feet off my bladder.. I am peeing non-stop! Gosh I sound like a right moaner   I have well and truely had enough now though.. Going in to be indiced at 40+1 though so I am sooooo glad to have a end in sight.  

Must be a pain going in all teh while for monitoring with having the twins.. but at least you are being looked after well.

Hope everyone is OK.xxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear you are finding it tough at the moment . I remember the feeling being jealous of people with ankles, so it is nice to be on the other side this time. I am uncomfy at times but can only remember it being much worse last time and am really trying to enjoy this pregnancy as I know this will be the last time I will be pregnant .
Sorry to hear you are getting pains, are they braxton hicks? I have never experienced braxton hicks neither this time or last time so wouldn't really know how they feel. I am experiencing all the same things I did with last pregnancy, backache has kicked in in the last few weeks, weeing constantly (especially at night) and the carpal tunnel seems to be reoccuring but other than that it is all good. 
At least you don't have too much longer left. Relax, put your feet up and sleep whenever you need too (and get plenty of lie ins) cos once baby is here you will be very busy and sleep becomes very precious.
Take care xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Watn- Just wanted to add are they keeping a close eye on your blood pressure if you have all that swelling and monitoring for pre eclampsia. 

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Morning

Helen great to here everything is going so well and it much easier than your twin pg. I can't imagine having twins. Where on earth did they both fit! Are your children excited about their new sister?

Nicole urgh sounds tough. Don't feel bad for moaning, it's a lot of stress on your body at this point and you are carring a big baby!

I'm ok thanks, Had to get up for 7 bathroom trips last night. I've no idea where it's all coming from. Baby was soooooooooo active last night. The most it's ever been. more than 2 hours of solid wriggles and pushes. I used the doppler in the end as I thought something was wrong. A bumpy car trip yesterday was giving me strong BH and this morning I had a slightly painful one so I think my body is getting ready for the off.

H xxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Hetty,

Good to hear from you. Hope the braxton hicks have settled down a bit. It sounds like baby is very active which is really good to hear.  Can sympathises with you about the bathroom trip but 7 times . I think my record is 5 overnight!!

My scan went well yesterday but it seems very real now and c section is in 2 weeks.

Take care,
Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello

Helen Have you had your C-section?? Hope it went really well and you have your new daughter      

Watn's waters brook last night so she is hopefully in labour right now having her little boy     

Katie how are your boys getting on?

Jazz hope everything is going really well for you.


I'm now one day past my due date so hopeful things will start fairly soon


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Oh Nicole, good luck huni, hope u have ur wee man in ur arms now!

I think Helen was having her c-section on fri so hope all has went well

Hetty not long now! i bet ur so excited!

Jazz hows things going?

Well thats the boys 11 weeks now, i can't belive it.  I am it total awe of them, i can't belive they're actually mine!

xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

My beautiful little girl Abbie Ellie was born on friday at 9.13am by c section weighing 8lbs 9oz. We both came home yesterday and are adjusting to life being a family of 5. She is gorgeous (even if i am biased) and is doing really well and I am totally in love with her. 

Watn- Good luck with it all. Hope we hear from you soon.

Ktdoc- I can't believe your little men are 11 weeks already. 

Hetty- Hoping it is not too much longer for you. Are you too uncomfortable?

It does seem amazing and only five minutes ago that we were all undergoing treatment and we are all so blessed to be posting here about our good news. Will be checking regularly for further announcements.

Take care, helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations Helen            What lovely news, what a great weight too as she was a little early. How are the munchkins taking to their new sister?

Katie you sound in love with your boys      great to hear they are doing so well.


I'll keep you posted on any action from me!


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Helen, huge congrats 2 u & dh, i am so pleased everything went well for u. What did u decide on breastfeeding? Ur right it just feels like yesterday this forum was started & its nearly a year ago!!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi girls

just popping in to see how everyones babies are doing!! 

We're getting on great apart from evenings of vomit and unhappy baby. Think it might be a bit of colic and binge drinking on an evening making my little girl unhappy, but the days are wonderful.


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Hetty, so lovely to hear from u, sorry to hear about the colic, have u tried anything for it? coleif drops from the pharmacy are supposed to be great, glad to hear u are enjoying the days & she is so beautiful!

Helen, hows life as a family of 5 treating u? how are the twins liking being big brother & sister? hope all is going well

Nicole, hows u & baby kaden, he is so cute

Jazz , how are u? hope u are keeping well

Me & the boys are doing fab, thats them 15 weeks today, had the hospital with them the other day & the consultant was very pleased with there progress & Garry (the small one) has now caught up & is starting to overtake Jamie, they are just amazing though, i really don't know what i did without them, they are worth every tear of the past 5 years


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Just posting to see how everyone is as it is coming up to a year since treatment!!!

We are doing well and Abbie is getting into a routine. She is such a content happy little baby and she loves watching the twins although I'm sure she wonders what they are on half the time because they do not stop . They love being older brother and sister. 

Hetty- How is your little girl getting on? Bet you are loving being a mummy.

Ktdoc- I see on your ticker your little men are 5 months now. I can't believe that . Are they starting to roll around and move about more now. Bet they are keeping you on your toes. 

Nicole- I love your profile picture. he looks so cute. How are things going?
Jazz- Not sure if you are still pregnant or whether you may even have given birth by now. Hope all is going well. 


Hi to everyone else,
Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Helen that's really funny I came on this thread last night to see how everyone was doing (ticker spotting) but didn't have time to post

Abbie sounds like a great baby and how lovely the twins are enjoying her too.

E keeps me on my toes. She wouldn't be put down for weeks and fed every two hours day and night until 8 weeks, but I've seen a real improvement in the last two weeks she is a delight. smiling and cooing and crying sooooooooooo much less than before. She has only had one feed in the night for two nights now so that's great too.

Watn what a cutey!!

Katy i bet your boys are keeping you busy

Can't believe its a year since we all had FET.

H xxxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hetty- You must be shattered but glad she is starting to sleep a bit better and a bit more contented. A has been having one feed a night since 6 weeks and quite often goes right through and it is so much easier once they start sleeping, you will start to feel like a new woman once you start sleeping again . Are you still breast feeding?  how much does she weigh now? Abbie was 12lb13oz at last weigh in but haven't managed to get back to have her weighed for past few weeks. Was in hosp last week for suspected appendicitis but turned out not to be, but it was horrible leaving my baby for 2 whole days . 

Gotta go, A is calling,

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen how awful having to leave all your children, I bet your husbandwas glad to see you home. Hope you're feeling much better now. A sounds like a great sleeper and a great weight too. I'm still bfing and really enjoying it now, but it has taken 8 weeks to say that! E weighed 11lb 13oz at 9weeks and getting weighed on Thurs so interested to see what she is now as her weight gain was really rapid to start with and then tailed off quite a bit.

The sleeping thing really isn't bad at all as E and I are co-sleeping and it is working beautifully for us. We hardly have to wake up for feeds as they are so natural and relaxed. I tried her in a crib in the first week and it nearly killed me as she wouldn't sleep in it. She knew best! I've just gone with her ever since. Poor DH is in the other room on his own, but at least he gets a full nights sleep.


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Hetty - Glad things are going well & that E is sleeping a bit better now, the smiles just melt ur heart, dont they

Helen, oh huni what a shame, hope u are feeling better now, hows ur sugars been? Hows the twins?

Nicole, he is just beautiful, hope u are well

Well the boys are brill although they both have a really bad cold at the mo wee souls, i can't belive they are 5 months already, starting to get prepared for the weaning, not really looking forward to it though.  i've been diagnosed with post partum thyroiditis which is apparently common in new mothers with type 1 diabetes but its just bloody typical, hormones who'd have em eh?

Katy xx


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Having FET tomorrow............... I can't st op thinking about our embryos they ared defrosting! I hope they survive!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

good luck skylight     hope the thaw and et goes really well.

this is an old thread as we had fet in nov 08, i'm sure there'll be a nov 09 thread somewhere


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Haven't been on for ages thought i'd drop u's a wee line to see how u's all are.  Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi katy
wow your boys are beautiful. What are they doing at the moment?

E is 6 months now. We have just started weaning which is a little hit and miss but we are doing baby led so I'm being relaxed about what she actually swallows. Sleeping was going great until Christmas when two teeth put in an appearence and shot it all to pieces. Ho hum just not worring about routines and stuff and just enjoying my scrummy little girl. She laughs at lots now especially the dog!

How are things with everyone else 

Xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello  

It is good to hear from you both and glad things are going well for you.

Katy- Hope you little boys are doing well. They look cute on your profile picture. How old are they now? 

Hetty- Sounds like your little girl is doing really well and you are enjoying motherhood. It is a lovely age now they are starting to interact a lot more. Is she moving about yet?

A is doing really well and is the most content baby. She is now  6 and 1/2 months and growing well, she is just going into 9-12month clothes . A lot bigger than the twins.  She has just learnt to sit but she hasn't really mastered the art of rolling yet. I don't think she really has the need to move though though because if she cries Joshua appears with a pile of toys for her! 

Helenx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey girls

Glad to here everybody is doing well

Hetty - it just melts ur heart when they laugh dosen't it

Helen - wow she is a big girl, the boys are just going into 9-12 month clothes now!

The boys are great, they are 9 1/2 months now although developmentally they are 7 1/2 months, so they are sitting up themselfs (most of the time) & rolling all over the place but no crawling yet, we have been really lucky they are the 2 most contented babies i have ever seen, they have been sleeping right through for months now, Jamies got 5 teeth & have not had a single moan from him. xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone how are all of you's and babies doing.  Just thought i'd say hi as  it was the boys birthday a couple of weeks ago, can't believe it was over 18 months ago this board was started

Hope u's are all doing well xx


----------

